# CDU-Parteichefin stößt nach Aussage zu Youtube-Video auf Kritik



## Darkmoon76 (28. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *CDU-Parteichefin stößt nach Aussage zu Youtube-Video auf Kritik* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *CDU-Parteichefin stößt nach Aussage zu Youtube-Video auf Kritik*


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Mai 2019)

Offen gestanden habe ich mir besagtes Video nie angesehen. Allein der Titel "Die Zerstörung der CDU" war mir einfach zu populistisch und auf BILD-Niveau. 

Aber um zu wissen, dass die CDU nicht unbedingt eine Partei ist, die sich in der Vergangenheit mit Ruhm bekleckert hat, braucht man solche Youtuber auch gar nicht.  Hätte die CDU, bzw. AKK nicht so reagiert, wäre das Video völlig an mir vorbei gegangen und ich hätte nie was davon gehört. 

Annegrätsch Krampf-Karpfenbauer hat sich mit ihrer Aussage ja nun selbst ein Bein gestellt. "Regulierung" IST Beschneidung der Meinungsfreiheit, egal wie man es dreht und wendet. Damit hat sie ganz einfach völlig falsch reagiert und damit versagt. 

Man kann es kritisieren und dagegen halten. Aber eine "Regulierung von Meinungsäußerungen von Youtubern" ist Beschneidung der Meinungsfreiheit. Definitiv. Auch wenn einem mal was nicht gefällt, muss man es eben mal aushalten und einen vernünftigen Diskurs anstreben.


----------



## solidus246 (28. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Offen gestanden habe ich mir besagtes Video nie angesehen. Allein der Titel "Die Zerstörung der CDU" war mir einfach zu populistisch und auf BILD-Niveau.
> 
> Aber um zu wissen, dass die CDU nicht unbedingt eine Partei ist, die sich in der Vergangenheit mit Ruhm bekleckert hat, braucht man solche Youtuber auch gar nicht.  Hätte die CDU, bzw. AKK nicht so reagiert, wäre das Video völlig an mir vorbei gegangen und ich hätte nie was davon gehört.
> 
> ...



Seine Meinung zu äußern, diese mit über 250 Quellen zu belegen ist nicht populistisch, und erst Recht nicht auf BILD Niveau.


----------



## BladeWND (28. Mai 2019)

Zerpflücken kann man alles... aber selber machen können die wenigsten..


----------



## kaizen2k6 (28. Mai 2019)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Seine Meinung zu äußern, diese mit über 250 Quellen zu belegen ist nicht populistisch, und erst Recht nicht auf BILD Niveau.



Das sehe ich auch so. Und: "Zerstörung" heisst im youtuber-Slang ja eher sowas wie "jemand mit Argumenten auseinandernehmen", und genau das passiert hier auch.

@RedDragon20: vielleicht doch mal das Video anschauen?!  Ich bin übrigens 50, war auch eher kritisch und mir hat´s extrem gut gefallen (auch wenn ich nicht alle Punkte zu 100% unterschreiben würde)


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Mai 2019)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Seine Meinung zu äußern, diese mit über 250 Quellen zu belegen ist nicht populistisch, und erst Recht nicht auf BILD Niveau.



Ich sprach ja auch vom Titel des Videos und nicht vom Inhalt. Dass der Inhalt möglicherweise sogar völlig korrekt sein kann, will ich gar nicht anzweifeln. Ich kann mir ja kein Urteil über den Inhalt erlauben, weil ich das Video nie gesehen habe und vermutlich auch nie sehen werde. Meine Informationen hole ich mir woanders.


----------



## Riesenhummel (28. Mai 2019)

Für mich ein typisches Beispiel dafür das man Clickbait überschriften dann akzeptiert wenn man hinter dem Thema und artikel steht und diesen verteidigen will.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Mai 2019)

Das war eben noch kurz vor Schluss eine riesige Marketingaktion der Grünen, weil es ist schon auffällig, dass alle Parteien kritisiert wurden, außer den Grünen. Bei all den Videos....Na klar, voll der Zufall 

Und ich empfinde sowas auch als ganz schlechten Stil, Videos zu machen in denen man dann sagt: Wählt die und die nicht. Sowas macht man nicht. Wir leben in einer Demokratie und jeder soll die Partei wählen, die er mag bzw. für richtig hält.
Ein Beispiel: Ich kann die Grünen überhaupt nicht leiden, finde sie furchtbar. Ich hab da einen Kumpel, der die Grünen gewählt hatte, vielleicht diesmal auch wieder. Ich würde ihm da aber nie reinreden und sagen: Wähl die nicht. Weil das seine (Privat-)Sache ist und das jeder selbst entscheiden muss und mit unserer Freundschaft nix zu tun hat.

Und nein ich bin auch kein CDU Wähler, allein schon wegen Merkel ;P


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2019)

Die AKK hat eh nicht mehr alle Nadeln an der Tanne. Sie ist nichts weiter als mal überspitzt formuliert ein Merkel-Klon. 

Und der Kühnert von den Jusos hat offensichtlich zu heiß gebadet. Der läuft komplett irre aus der Spur. Der ist komplett bescheuert und grenzdebil. Da braucht sich die SPD bei einer Chefin wie der Nahles und einem Juso-Chef wie einem Kühnert und deren Verhalten (Nahles teils primitiv und auch grenzdebil) nicht zu wundern, daß sie so stark abstürzen.

Und der Milchreisbubi von der CDU der seit kurzem immer mal wieder im TV zu sehen ist (der Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein) sieht aber aus wie einer mit einem IQ von gerade mal 25. Kann gerade noch so durch eine offene Tür gehen danach hört es auf. Wenn das die neue Parteielite der großen Volksparteien werden soll na dann gute Nacht Deutschland.

Merz wäre in meinen Augen der wesentlich bessere Kanzlerkandidat gewesen und mit ihm hätte die CDU sicher auch deutlich besser abgeschnitten. Und ich hoffe, daß die Parteijugend von CDU und SPD deutlich bessere Kandidaten zu bieten hat als wie die man zuletzt so gesehen hat. Da graut es einem doch nur.

Und der Rezo ist ein riesengroßer clickbaitgeiler Youtube-Spinner der 2-3 Aufhängepunkte findet, aufbläst aber zu keinem! eine andere Lösung anbietet oder auch nur ansatzweise konstruktiv Kritik übt. Er betreibt nichts weiter als sinnfreies Bashing.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Mai 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und nein ich bin auch kein CDU Wähler, allein schon wegen Merkel ;P



Hoffentlich auch kein AfD Wähler


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Hoffentlich auch kein AfD Wähler



Das ist Privatsache, was ich wähle und gehört hier nicht ins Forum


----------



## Leuenzahn (28. Mai 2019)

Naja, die Regulierung von Meinung ist halt immer gut solange se die Meinung der anderen reguliert. 

Das Geheule ist halt widerlich, denn einerseits darf bei Funk, Fernsehen und Print so in dieser Form auch nicht massiv in Wahlen eingegriffen werden, hier gibt es dann auch Regularien, andererseits hat man das Phänomen der geistig ausgeleierten Blauhaarigen (welches man nun anscheinend beklagt) über Jahrzehnte bis an diese Stelle her angebahnt, in Politk, Medien usw. 

Es ist jedoch ein zerfallendes System und eine zerfallende Gesellschaftsform, wer noch glaubt, daß die Hampelei, welche derzeit stattfindet, noch 25 Jahre so weiter geht, der ist stark infantil und schwer naiv (aber auch das wird ja geradezu herangezüchtet). Wer den derzeitigen Rückschritt noch als Fortschritt feiert, der bekommt eben geistig eingeschränkte Helden mit blauen Haaren oder eine Klimagöttin, welche irgendwie so wirkt, als hätte se ein teilaktives Downsyndrom.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Mai 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und der Milchreisbubi von der CDU der seit kurzem immer mal wieder im TV zu sehen ist (der Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein) sieht aber aus wie einer mit einem IQ von gerade mal 25. Kann gerade noch so durch eine offene Tür gehen danach hört es auf. Wenn das die neue Parteielite der großen Volksparteien werden soll na dann gute Nacht Deutschland.


Das ist Philip Amthor und er ist der älteste 26jährige der Welt.  



MichaelG schrieb:


> Und der Rezo ist ein riesengroßer clickbaitgeiler Youtube-Spinner der 2-3 Aufhängepunkte findet, aufbläst aber zu keinem! eine andere Lösung anbietet oder auch nur ansatzweise konstruktiv Kritik übt. Er betreibt nichts weiter als sinnfreies Bashing.


Ist das aber nicht ein generelles Problem heutzutage?  Youtuber sind selten in der Lage, konstruktive Kritik zu üben. Weil Clickbait. Macht sich halt besser. 

Rezo ist da keine Ausnahme. Einige Punkte des Videos habe ich mir nun mittlerweile doch mal aus Neugierde gegeben. Mit denen gehe ich auch grundsätzlich mit und bestätigt letztlich nur meine Meinung über die CDU. Tatsächlich gehe ich auch mit, dass er am Ende (sinngemäß) von sich sagt, dass er in einer "Pflicht" ist, aufzuklären. Aber zu sagen "Wählt die nicht" und sonst keine alternativen Lösungen für die vorgestellten Punkte vorzuschlagen...da hat er sich mMn doch etwas zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2019)

Und wenn es so wäre ? Die AfD ist eine reguläre Partei in der deutschen Parteienlandschaft. Und 100 mal seriöser als irgendwelche Kasperlevereine wie "Die Partei" oder "Die Piraten" oder irgendwelche spinnerte Nischenparteien wie "Liebe" oder nur auf 1-2 Punkte fokussierte Parteigruppierungen wie die Tierschutzpartei oder was weiß ich.

Und wenn in Ostdeutschland (Görlitz z.B.) die AFD mit über 30% teils sogar stärkste Kraft noch vor der CDU geworden ist (nicht zuletzt wegen der massiven Grenzkriminalität), müssen sich die etablierten Parteien endlich einmal fragen, was sie nicht erst seit 2015 de facto falsch machen. 

Das fängt aber schon weit davor an mit den Samthandschuhen bei den Großfamilien die in aller Ruhe ihre kriminellen Strukturen aufbauen konnten und Parallelwelten, die aufgebaut werden konnten. Und jetzt wundern sie sich, daß nach dem Totsparen der Polizei und den etablierten Strukturen der Großclans ein Durchgreifen und Ausschalten schwierig bis unmöglich geworden ist.

Weil bundesweit wenige Großfamilien (6-11 Stück) mit je über 1000! Mitgliedern nicht nur den Großteil der Straftaten in den Großstädten verüben, der Bandenkriminalität und organsierte Kriminalität bestimmen sondern auch quasi kein reinkommen in den inneren Kreis ist, weil die Clans auf dem Familiensystem aufbauen und keine externen reinlassen. Im Gegenteil. Clanmitglieder versuchen in die Polizei einzusickern. Polizeiausbildung zu machen usw. Das ist das Problem. Man hat diese Familien in Ruhe groß werden lassen und bekommt die nun genauso wenig los wie die Mafia.

Das ständige Wegschauen und tolerieren war falsch. Die Typen bremsen auf der Autobahn den Verkehr aus wegen Hochzeitskorsos. Bedrohen andere, schlagen in Berlin Polizisten zusammen während die Eltern das auf Video aufzeichnen (erst heute!) usw. Und da wundern sich die Politiker daß die Leute die Schnauze voll haben ? Ernsthaft ?


----------



## Schalkmund (28. Mai 2019)

Vorallem auch Lustig, dass die alten Säcke in der CDU-Spitze schon einen Sündenbock fürs schlechte Abschneiden bei den Jungwähler hat. Da hat ja jemand so richtig aus seinen Fehlern gelernt. 
CDU-Spitze gibt Junger Union und Werte-Union Schuld am Wahlergebnis


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Mai 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und wenn es so wäre ? Die AfD ist eine reguläre Partei in der deutschen Parteienlandschaft. Und 100 mal seriöser als irgendwelche Kasperlevereine wie "Die Partei" oder "Die Piraten"


Dass die AfD seriös ist, bezweifle ich persönlich mal ganz stark.  Aber ja, sie ist eine reguläre Partei und, auch wenn ich mit diesem Kasperverein einfach nichts anfangen kann, ist es auch erstmal in Ordnung, dass sie im Bundestag sitzt und auch bei der Europawahl gewählt wurde. Demokratie lebt nun mal von verschiedensten Meinungen. Und wenn Parteien mit unterschiedlichsten politischen Ansichten gegeben sind, bleibt es wenigstens spannend.  



MichaelG schrieb:


> Das fängt aber schon weit davor an mit den Samthandschuhen bei den Großfamilien die in aller Ruhe ihre kriminellen Strukturen aufbauen konnten und Parallelwelten, die aufgebaut werden konnten. Und jetzt wundern sie sich, daß nach dem Totsparen der Polizei und den etablierten Strukturen der Großclans ein Durchgreifen und Ausschalten schwierig bis unmöglich geworden ist.


DE hat ja schon seit Jahrzehnten hinsichtlich Integration völlig versagt. Erst dadurch (und durch die Samthandschuhe) wurden Parallelgesellschaften und "Mafia-Clans" überhaupt möglich. 

Integration und Inklusion können funktionieren. Davon bin ich fest überzeugt. In kleinem Rahmen funktioniert das auch super. Aber leider wurde jahrelang geschlampt und Integration klein geschrieben. Jetzt wird es plötzlich groß geschrieben. Aber das geschah, meiner Meinung nach, zu spät. Die Probleme sind da und das seit Jahrzehnten. Die sind nun nicht mehr zu lösen, weil zu festgefahren. 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass eine Pflicht zu bestimmten Punkten hinsichtlich Integration für Migranten durchaus korrekt ist. Mehr Konsequenz, aber eben auch Unterstützung hinsichtlich Integration seitens der Behörden und Bildungseinrichtungen. Und Förderung eben dieser Einrichtungen.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dass die AfD seriös ist, bezweifle ich persönlich mal ganz stark. .



Dito  eher das genaue Gegenteil davon


----------



## Bonkic (28. Mai 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die AKK hat eh nicht mehr alle Nadeln an der Tanne. Sie ist nichts weiter als mal überspitzt formuliert ein Merkel-Klon.



wenn akk irgendwas ganz sicher nicht ist, dann ein merkel-klon. oder machst du das alleine am geschlecht fest? 



> Und der Kühnert vonJusos hat offensichtlich zu heiß gebadet. Der läuft komplett irre aus der Spur. Der ist komplett bescheuert und grenzdebil. Da braucht sich die SPD bei einer Chefin wie der Nahles und einem Juso-Chef wie einem Kühnert und deren Verhalten (Nahles teils primitiv und auch grenzdebil) nicht zu wundern, daß sie so stark abstürzen.



"grenzdebil"? meine güte, überdenk mal deine wortwahl! nach einer begründung für deinen verbalen fehlgriff frag ich schon gar nicht mehr. 



> und der Milchreisbubi von der CDU der seit kurzem immer mal wieder im TV zu sehen ist (der Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein) sieht aber aus wie einer mit einem IQ von gerade mal 25. Kann gerade noch so durch eine offene Tür gehen danach hört es auf. Wenn das die neue Parteielite der großen Volksparteien werden soll na dann gute Nacht Deutschland.



du hast es wirklich sehr mit äußerlichkeiten. wie schon mal bei maas und vdl, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
ja, amthor ist eine durchaus skurrile erscheinung, da mag ich dir recht geben. aber, ohne dir zunahetreten zu wollen, intellektuell steckt er dich mit seinen 26 jahren vermutlich dreimal in die tasche. 
nur so von wegen "iq 25", den du ja vermutlich auch nur wegen seines aussehens meinst beurteilen zu können. 



> Merz wäre in meinen Augen der wesentlich bessere Kanzlerkandidat gewesen



die cdu hat noch keinen kanzlerkandiaten bestimmt. 
so viel zu deinen kenntnissen vom politischen tagesgeschäft. 



> Und der Rezo ist ein riesengroßer clickbaitgeiler Youtube-Spinner der 2-3 Aufhängepunkte findet, aufbläst aber zu keinem! eine andere Lösung anbietet oder auch nur ansatzweise konstruktiv Kritik übt. Er betreibt nichts weiter als sinnfreies Bashing.



schon erstaunlich: "die jugend" wurde immer als zu unpolitisch und desinteressiert an quasi allem (außer ihren smartphones und fortnite) hingestellt: jetzt scheint sich das gerade, ua mit rezo und auch fridays for future, zu ändern, und schon hagelt es wieder kritik. ja was denn nun?


----------



## thor0190 (28. Mai 2019)

Eine Meinung zu regulieren geht gar nicht, die Formulierung von AKK ist unglücklich, mal freundlich formuliert. Nur im Kern hat die Frau recht: Ein richtiger Journalist hätte dieses Video so nicht veröffentlicht eben weil nicht alle Fakten stimmen. Sorgfaltspflicht und so. Ich finde es nur spannend das da keiner selbst mal die Fakten checkt. Alle nur so: Der hat recht weil das schon 5 Mio Aufrufe hat! Kann ja gar nicht anders sein! Warum soll ich mir die Mühe machen das mal zu googeln, wird schon stimmen. Das was viel fordern, eine Diskussion, ist doch nur möglich wenn man sich informiert. Und das nicht in seiner heißgeliebten Filterblase sondern auch woanders. Sonst ist das keine eigene Meinungsbildung sondern die Übernahme eines vorgefertigen Meinungsbildes.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dito  eher das genaue Gegenteil davon


Aber auf der anderen Seite halte ich es, wie gesagt, für in Ordnung, dass die AfD auch ihr Wort abgeben kann. Dann ist ein Kompromiss auf politischer Ebene, meiner Meinung nach, auch eher möglich, als wenn eine Politik zu sehr in Richtung Links oder in Richtung Rechts abdriftet. Das heißt, die AfD muss auch gehört werden und wir, die nichts mit ihr anfangen können, müssen diese Partei tolerieren. Was Kritik freilich nicht ausschließt. Und genügend Punkt für Kritik bietet die AfD ja mit Sicherheit. Aber sie soll, muss und darf bleiben. Alles andere wäre Diktatur. 

Dennoch finde ich es bedenklich, dass die rechte Ecke in den letzten Jahren so viel Einfluss gewonnen hat. Tatsächlich empfinde ich das sogar als hochgradig gefährlich. Der Einfluss der AfD ist letztlich auch nur das Produkt der Wähler und unter denen befinden sich etliche Rechtsextreme und noch mehr Menschen, die zwar nicht rechtsextrem sind, die aber Rechtsextremismus tolerieren und hinnehmen. Sie kritisieren eine Kultur, die sich zugegebenermaßen oft als problematisch in unserer Gesellschaft gezeigt hat, aber nehmen dafür ein anderes menschenverachtendes Ideal billigend in Kauf. Ob das jetzt so korrekt ist, will ich mal stark anzweifeln. 

Und die AfD selbst ist ja nun auch nicht gerade das Paradebeispiel für freiheitliches und tolerantes Denken.


----------



## Jalpar (28. Mai 2019)

"Sie stellt die Frage in den Raum, was denn passieren würde, wenn 70 Zeitungsverlage in Deutschland vor einer Wahl zum Boykott einer bestimmten Partei aufrufen würden."

Gar nichts würde passieren. Es ist in Deutschland nämlich nicht verboten eine Wahlempfehlung auszusprechen. Das Journalisten es nicht machen, ist es eine selbstauferlegte Vereinbarung. Darüber hinaus, scheint die Frau vergessen zu haben, daß sich alle Parteien gerne prominenter Stimmen bedienen, damit jene eine Wahlempfehlung für sie aussprechen.

"...was sind eigentlich Regeln aus dem analogen Bereich..."

Die Regeln, die sie im Kopf hat, existieren nur für die öffentlich-rechtlichen. Dort gibt es tatsächlich Beschränkungen. Und dennoch gibt es genug Verflechtungen mit Politikern und Parteien.

Den Shitstorm, den sie mit ihrer mindestens ungeschickten Äußerung ausgelöst hat, hat sie selbst zu verantworten. Und es gibt da den ein oder anderen, der z. B. auch diese Aussage von ihr gelesen hat:

"Beim Auftaktgespräch zum Werkstattgespräch haben wir beispielsweise keine Presse zugelassen. Wir haben einen Live-Stream angeboten, den jeder verfolgen konnte, aber es war kein Journalist vor Ort (...). Wir waren Herr über die Bilder, wir haben die Nachrichten selbst produziert. In diese Richtung wird es weitergehen, das ist moderne politische Kommunikation."
"Die Entscheidung", Magazin der JU 13.03.2019

Das klingt nicht unbedingt nach Pressefreiheit. Das klingt mehr nach Kaczynski, Orban, Putin, Erdogan, Xi oder Trump. Wer soetwas sagt, der darf sich nicht wunderrn, wenn künftig alles sehr genau unter die Lupe genommen wird. Und wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt, daß diese Frau, die Kanzlerkandidatin der Union sein wird, wiegt jeder Fehler umso schwerer.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Mai 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das war eben noch kurz vor Schluss eine riesige Marketingaktion der Grünen, weil es ist schon auffällig, dass alle Parteien kritisiert wurden, außer den Grünen. Bei all den Videos....Na klar, voll der Zufall


Pass auf was du sagst, für dir Aussage wurde ich im Wahlen Thread von Worrel, Red Dragon und Co. auseinandergenommen.



Leuenzahn schrieb:


> Das Geheule ist halt widerlich, denn einerseits darf bei Funk, Fernsehen und Print so in dieser Form auch nicht massiv in Wahlen eingegriffen werden, hier gibt es dann auch Regularien,


Wie Jalkpar schon sagte, das stimmt so nicht. Nur der ÖRR ist in der Hinsicht reguliert, dass er alle Parteien gleich behandeln soll (in der Theorie) aber jedenfalls keine direkten Empfehlungen aussprechen darf. 
Was private Verlage und Medienanstalten machen ist ganz alleine deren Sache. Nur hat sich halt hierzulande eingebürgert, dass die sich nicht zu offen zu einer politischen Seite bekennen, um nicht einen Teil ihrer Kunden zu vergraulen.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn akk irgendwas ganz sicher nicht ist, dann ein merkel-klon. oder machst du das alleine am geschlecht fest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das bezweifle ich mal. Jedenfalls nach den geistigen Ergüssen die der von sich gibt habe ich davor 0 Angst. 

Und ich mache es auch an seinen Aussagen fest.




> die cdu hat noch keinen kanzlerkandiaten bestimmt.
> so viel zu deinen kenntnissen vom politischen tagesgeschäft.



Ich bezweifle stark daß die aktuelle Parteichefin eine Konkurrenz zu sich zulässt. So wie ich AKK einschätze. Und ja sie ist ein Abziehbild von Merkel. Kaum andere Ansichten.




> schon erstaunlich: "die jugend" wurde immer als zu unpolitisch und desinteressiert an quasi allem (außer ihren smartphones und fortnite) kritisiert: jetzt scheint sich das gerade, ua mit rezo und auch fridays for future, zu ändern, und schon hagelt es wieder kritik. ja was denn nun?



Es ist schlichtweg eine Frage des Wie. So wie es dieser Youtube-Typ angeht ist es jedenfalls alles andere als konstruktiv und er hat nur Totschlagargumente, kein differenziertes Auseinandersetzen, keine konstruktive Kritik.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Pass auf was du sagst, für dir Aussage wurde ich im Wahlen Thread von Worrel, *Red Dragon* und Co. auseinandergenommen.


Hä?


----------



## Cabal6 (28. Mai 2019)

ist das hier jetzt eine politikseite??


----------



## Schalkmund (28. Mai 2019)

Cabal6 schrieb:


> ist das hier jetzt eine politikseite??


Ja, hier trifft sich regelmäßig der PCGames-Politstammtisch, wir haben grundsätzlich keine Ahnung von nix aber zu allem eine Meinung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Mai 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ja, hier trifft sich regelmäßig der PCGames-Politstammtisch, wir haben grundsätzlich keine Ahnung von nix aber zu allem eine Meinung.



Mich wundert es ja eher, dass es hier noch nicht eskaliert ist.


----------



## Celerex (28. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Allein der Titel "Die Zerstörung der CDU" war mir einfach zu populistisch und auf BILD-Niveau.



Dass du das Video nicht gesehen hast, entschuldigt zumindest dein Unverständnis hinsichtlich des Titels. Ich musste mir die letzten Tage tatsächlich aber regelmäßig an den Kopf fassen, als sich selbst namhafte Journalisten und Politiker über den Titel echauffiert haben, obwohl die "Doppeldeutigkeit" nahezu unmöglich zu übersehen ist. Das Video macht mMn unmissverständlich klar, wie der Titel zu verstehen ist.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (28. Mai 2019)

Wenn der Erfolg dieses Videos bzw. seines Machers eines gezeigt hat, dann, dass in diesem Land wirklich schnell mehr in Bildung investiert werden sollte! Gruselig.


----------



## Worrel (28. Mai 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das war eben noch kurz vor Schluss eine riesige Marketingaktion der Grünen, weil es ist schon auffällig, dass alle Parteien kritisiert wurden, außer den Grünen. Bei all den Videos....Na klar, voll der Zufall


Welche "all die Videos"? Gab's im Vorfeld der Wahl noch was Relevantes außer Rezo?

Und wieso soll das Video von Rezo Teil einer (riesigen?) Marketingaktion gewesen sein? Kann der nicht einfach so ein Video mit seiner Meinung machen?

Außerdem: wieso "die Grünen"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat doch im Video zB auch nix an Kritik abgekriegt. Und _die Linken _iirc ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Celerex (28. Mai 2019)

thor0190 schrieb:


> Ein richtiger Journalist hätte dieses Video so nicht veröffentlicht eben weil nicht alle Fakten stimmen.



... und dass nicht alle "Fakten" stimmen weißt du woher? Das einzige, was dem Youtuber meines Wissen bisher nachgewiesen werden konnte, war, dass seine Argumentation unvollständig ist und nicht alle Eventualitäten mit einbezogen wurden. Meiner Meinung ist sowas aber auch extrem schwierig, da über viele der genannten Problematiken schon seit Jahrzehnten tausende Seiten an Dissertation geschrieben wurden. Alleine ein Video über eines dieser Kernthemen würde daher vermutlich unzählige Stunden umfassen und schon aus diesem Grund die wenigstens ansprechen.  Auch kein richtiger Journalist hätte das Wissen darüber, um so etwas zu realisieren. 



> Ich finde es nur spannend das da keiner selbst mal die Fakten checkt.



Was willst du bei den Quellen denn genau "checken"? Die meisten seiner Aussagen beruhen auf Artikel, Meinungen oder Aussagen von Forschern, Wissenschaftlern, Rechtsexperten oder Zeugen, die schon seit Jahren existieren. In der Tat gibt es schon einige "Faktenchecks" zu einigen Kernbereichen in Rezo's Video und zumindest alle, die ich bisher gesehen oder gelesen habe, kommen zu dem Resümee, dass seine Angaben korrekt, in einigen Fällen aber unvollständig sind. 



> Warum soll ich mir die Mühe machen das mal zu googeln, wird schon stimmen.



Der Sinn und Zweck von Quellenangaben ist... dass du eben nicht danach googeln musst. Man kann dem Youtuber sicherlich einiges vorwerfen, aber im Gegensatz zu gefühlt 95% aller anderen politisch orientieren Youtubern, Zeitungen oder freischaffenden Journalisten macht er zumindest Quellenangaben. Sowas würde ich mir unbedingt auch von unseren Herrschaften in der Politik wünschen, nur wird das leider nicht passieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Mai 2019)

Celerex schrieb:


> Dass du das Video nicht gesehen hast, entschuldigt zumindest dein Unverständnis hinsichtlich des Titels. Ich musste mir die letzten Tage tatsächlich aber regelmäßig an den Kopf fassen, als sich selbst namhafte Journalisten und Politiker über den Titel echauffiert haben, obwohl die "Doppeldeutigkeit" nahezu unmöglich zu übersehen ist. Das Video macht mMn unmissverständlich klar, wie der Titel zu verstehen ist.



Mittlerweile habe ich es mir ja, wie schon gesagt, angesehen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. Mai 2019)

Nein, das war kein Ausrutscher und auch kein Missverständnis. Die CDU hat seit Jahrzehnten ein gespanntes Verhältnis zur Meinungsfreiheit. Es gab wohl kaum einen Innenminister aus den Reihen der Union, der nicht "irgendwas mit Zensur" machen wollte. Die jüngsten Uploadfilter sind da nur die Spitze eines sehr, sehr großen Eisberges.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber zu sagen "Wählt die nicht" und sonst keine alternativen Lösungen für die vorgestellten Punkte vorzuschlagen...da hat er sich mMn doch etwas zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.


Er hat nur die Probleme der Altparteien anhand von Beispielen aufgezeigt und muß nicht aufzeigen wie man es besser machen kann.

Das ist nämlich offensichtlich ganz einfach: 
Versprechen halten und nicht einfach alles Aussitzen !

Das die Fehler der Grünen gänzlich unerwähnt bleiben ist allerdings etwas fraglich.
Ob es berechnend war, darüber kann man Kaffeesatzlesen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Mai 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Außerdem: wieso "die Grünen"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was daran liegenkönnte das sie:
a) eine Satierepartei ist
b) noch nie in Regierungsbeteidigung war
c) nichts mit Tragweite versemmelt oder verschleppt hat

d) keine Fragwürdigen Ansichten a la AfD verbreitet


----------



## 1xok (28. Mai 2019)

Solmecke hatte sich schon vor drei Tagen zu dem Thema Gedanken gemacht. Der kann wohl hellsehen:

https://youtu.be/c8u4x1QipTY?t=1841

Ist schon ein Problem, wenn YouTuber sowas machen, weil sie theoretisch dafür auch bezahlt werden könnten. Parteien wie die FPÖ hätten wohl keine Skrupel sowas zu nutzen. 

Bei Rezo bin ich mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass das 1:1 seine Meinung war. Und den Grünen würde ich es auch nicht zutrauen, dass sie da jemanden kaufen. Daher hat der Einwurf von AKK ein Gschmäckle.


----------



## Phone (28. Mai 2019)

Tschüssi Annegret...wird wohl bald wieder nen neuen Chef /in geben.
So schnell wie die wechseln mittlerweile können sie sich auch gleich auflösen und würde uns viel Leid ersparen in der Zukunft.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Mai 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das die Fehler der Grünen gänzlich unerwähnt bleiben ist allerdings etwas fraglich.
> Ob es berechnend war, darüber kann man Kaffeesatzlesen.


Es gibt keine Partei, die nicht mal irgendwas verbockt hat. Die CDU ist eben besonders erwähnenswert, weil sie in jüngster Vergangenheit jede Menge verbockt hat und weil sie nun schon 15 Jahre, wenn ich mich nicht irre, Regierungspartei ist.


----------



## Alreech (28. Mai 2019)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Seine Meinung zu äußern, diese mit über 250 Quellen zu belegen ist nicht populistisch, und erst Recht nicht auf BILD Niveau.



Populistische Hetze ist schon der Titel "Die Zerstörung der CDU". Das ist IMHO die gleiche AfD Sprech wie "Die Regierung jagen".
Zu den 250 Quellen: wer hat die Arbeit gemacht diese zusammen zu suchen, und wer hat für diese Arbeit bezahlt ?
Verantwortlich für Rezos Channel ist laut Impressum:

TUBE ONE ist das Social Influencer Network der STRÖER Content Group.

Angaben gemäß § 5 TMG:

TUBE ONE Networks GmbH
Ströer Allee 1
50999 Köln

Eine Werbeagentur bei der man die Dienste von Influencern kaufen kann.
https://tubeone.com/brands/

Wer hat also für das Video bezahlt ?
Ist natürlich möglich das Rezo sich die Arbeit ganz allein Kämmerlein gemacht hat, und dann auf diesen Channel gepostet hat ohne vorher mit den Chefs von tube one zu reden...


----------



## Jakkelien (28. Mai 2019)

Sie begeht mit ihrere Aussage nicht einfach nur politischen Selbstmord. Sie legt in ihrer Begründung auch noch nach UND baut sogar einen Manipulationsversuch ein:

" Es sind gerade die Parteien der Mitte, die demokratische Werte jeden Tag verteidigen."
Die CDU ist eine Partei der Mitte -> Mitte verteidigt demokratische Werte -> CDU automatisch gut.
Ach und alle nichtmittigen verteidigen die demogratischen Werte natürlich nicht. Also nicht so gut wie die CDU. Denn die ist eine Partei der Mitte.

Von dieser dreisten Manipulation mal abgesehen, fordert sie auch noch das für Youtuber andere Regeln als für Print gelten sollen. Die Frau ist einfach nur Panne und ein großer Schaden für ihre Partei. Naja... mich freuts


----------



## Leuenzahn (28. Mai 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ja, hier trifft sich regelmäßig der PCGames-Politstammtisch, wir haben grundsätzlich keine Ahnung von nix aber zu allem eine Meinung.



Für mich bist Du, in Deiner Enthüllung, und Du stehst damit für 99% der Forenteilnehmer und Bundesbürger, fast ein Halbgott der Wahrheit. Kein Witz, ich steh drauf, bekomm da schier phallische Erregung und den Wunsch ein Like dazulaßen.


----------



## xaan (28. Mai 2019)

AKK schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist absurd, mir zu unterstellen, Meinungsäußerungen regulieren zu wollen. Meinungsfreiheit ist hohes Gut in der Demokratie. Worüber wir aber sprechen müssen, sind Regeln, die im Wahlkampf gelten. #Rezo #Youtuber


Diese Regeln gibt es bereits. Sie stehen in Artikel 5 des Grundgesetzes. https://dejure.org/gesetze/GG/5.html

Das gilt auch vor Wahlen. Es gilt sogar insbesondere vor Wahlen. Wer Meinungsäußerungen von Bürgern vor Wahlen einschränk....sorry..._"regulieren"_ will, dem fehlen ein paar Tassen im Schrank. Wann denn sonst, wenn nicht direkt vor der Wahl, sollen Menschen ihre Meinungen zu Parteien, deren Leistungen und deren Programmen sagen? 
Und: soll die Einschrän.....sorry..._"Regulierung"_ dann eigentlich auch für Wahlwerbespots gelten? Für Wahlkampfreden? Für Infostände auf öffentlichen Plätzen? Was hat die Frau genommen, um auch nur auf den Gedanken zu kommen, die freie Meinungsäußerung von Bürgern sei überhaupt ein Problem?


----------



## Jakkelien (28. Mai 2019)

Celerex schrieb:


> ... und dass nicht alle "Fakten" stimmen weißt du woher? Das einzige, was dem Youtuber meines Wissen bisher nachgewiesen werden konnte, war, dass seine Argumentation unvollständig ist und nicht alle Eventualitäten mit einbezogen wurden.


Rezo macht auch Fehler. Also Aussagen die tatsächlich falsch sind. So z.B. der Part zur gestiegenen Armut und das die Leute weniger Geld in den Taschen haben. Dieses Aussage ist in der Form falsch und daran geilen sich die Kritiker auf.
Denn im Kern bleibt er im Recht. Mag ja sein das selbst Arme heute mehr Geld zur Verfügung haben als früher aber eben nur absolut. Stellt man die Einkommen in Relation zum Verbraucherindex oder Warenkorb (was man sich leisten kann) und betrachtet damit das Realeinkommen, sieht es eben düster für die Armen aus.
Würde man seine journalistische Arbeit tätigen und verstehen was relative Armut ist, würde man auch hier Rezo zustimmend zunicken. Denn die ist gestiegen. Aber es gibt ja immer noch "Experten" welche die relative Armut kleinreden. So geschehen in dem lächerlichen PDFchen der CDU als Antwort auf Rezo. Das Ding wurde in Fachkreisen vollständig zerlegt.

Äh wo war ich? Ja, Rezo macht Fehler. Verzeihlich wenn man nicht vom Fach ist. Aber im Kern entsprechen seine Punkte schlicht und einfach Tatsachen. Erstaunlich, da er nicht vom Fach ist


----------



## McDrake (28. Mai 2019)

Ohne die News oder Kommentare zu lesen:
Solange politische Entscheid was mit Games zu tun haben, hat das hier nix zu suchen. 
Interessiert sich wer von der Red überhaupt für die Community?


// Bin mir grad echt am überlegen, was mich hier noch hält.


----------



## xaan (29. Mai 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Rezo macht auch Fehler. Also Aussagen die tatsächlich falsch sind. So z.B. der Part zur gestiegenen Armut und das die Leute weniger Geld in den Taschen haben. Dieses Aussage ist in der Form falsch und daran geilen sich die Kritiker auf.


Also eigentlich sagt Rezo in dem Video, die Schere zwischen Armen und Reichen geht immer weiter auseinander. Und: die Chancen durch Bildung in höhere Einkommensschichten aufzusteigen sinken. Seine Aussage wird dabei von seinen Kritikern gerne subtil falsch dargestellt, um ihn leichter angreifen zu können.
https://bildblog.de/110891/cdu-und-faz-widersprechen-rezo-mit-falschen-fakten/

Bei seinen Äußerungen zum Klimawandel sieht's ähnlich aus. Nicht Rezo, sondern dessen Kritiker lassen Faktentreue vermissen.
https://www.volker-quaschning.de/artikel/2019-05_Stellungnahme-CDU/index.php


----------



## 1xok (29. Mai 2019)

OT: https://twitter.com/TwitchSupport/status/1133469422293835776


----------



## Jakkelien (29. Mai 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Also eigentlich sagt Rezo in dem Video, die Schere zwischen Armen und Reichen geht immer weiter auseinander.


Das ist ja auch richtig. Doch gleich der Satz danach ist es nicht: "Die Ärmsten 50% haben immer weniger Geld und die reichsten 10% immer mehr."
Richtig ist: Alle haben absolut einen Anstieg zu verzeichnen aber gemessen am Gesamteinkommen profitieren die Reichen deutlich mehr. Also geht die Schere auseinander.
Doch das ist wayne weil er im Kern Recht hat und auch nichts falsches suggeriert.
Auch der Punkt mit dem großen Konsens der Klimaforscher über den menschengemachten Klimawandel ist in der Form nicht richtig, wie er ihn ausdrückt. Denn die 97+ % beziehen sich auf Studien die sich damit befasst haben, ob der Mensch den Klimawandel verursacht. Erbsenzählerei ich weiß.
Das zeigt mit welcher Verzweiflung versucht wird, Rezo anzugreifen^^


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Pass auf was du sagst, für dir Aussage wurde ich im Wahlen Thread von Worrel, Red Dragon und Co. auseinandergenommen.



na ja, es ist halt einfach ne lüge / fakenews. da musst du schon mit widerspruch rechnen. 



			
				McDrake schrieb:
			
		

> Interessiert sich wer von der Red überhaupt für die Community?



ist 'ne rein rhetorische frage, oder?


----------



## schokoeis (29. Mai 2019)

Wenn die CDU merkt das ihnen die Wähler wegsterben und man verpasst hat, die Jungen abzuholen.
Aber ich würde mir da nicht zu viele Sorgen machen. In 3 Wochen redet kein Mensch mehr drüber.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Mai 2019)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Wenn die DCU merkt das ihnen die Wähler wegsterben und man verpasst hat, die Jungen abzuholen.
> Aber ich würde mir da nicht zu viele Sorgen machen. In 3 Wochen redet kein Mensch mehr drüber.



Wer ist denn die DCU ? Kann man die auch wählen  ?


----------



## Worrel (29. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ohne die News oder Kommentare zu lesen:
> Solange politische Entscheid was mit Games zu tun haben, hat das hier nix zu suchen.
> Interessiert sich wer von der Red überhaupt für die Community?
> 
> ...



a) Irgendwie meinst du das andersrum. 

b) Wo ist das Problem? es gibt doch einen "offtopic" Bereich, in dem man sich "über Gott und die Welt" unterhalten soll - und da Politik ein sehr großer Bestandteil unseres Lebens ist, sollte es meiner Auffassung nach auch möglich sein, sich generell über Politik zu unterhalten. Wer nix über Politik lesen will, hält sich halt aus dem entsprechenden Forum/Threads raus. Thema erledigt. Ich lese und schreib ja auch nix in Sport Threads, weil mich das nicht die Bohne interessiert.


----------



## schokoeis (29. Mai 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wer ist denn die DCU ? Kann man die auch wählen  ?


entschuldige bitte, habe mich vertippt. Ist korrigiert, ich hoffe du verstehst den Satz jetzt.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Mai 2019)

War doch nur ein Joke. Den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.   Bei den bereits jetzt schon vorhandenen zig Parteien und Vereinen mit 3-buchstabigen Abkürzungen wäre die Existenz einer realen DCU (wenn auch eventuell nur regional und in den Nischenparteien wie Liebe und Co.) gar nicht so abwegig. Es gab ja früher (in den 1990er Jahren) auch mal eine DVU, es gibt noch eine CDU, eine CSU. Warum dann nicht auch irgendwann eine DCU.


----------



## Worrel (29. Mai 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wer ist denn die DCU ? Kann man die auch wählen  ?


DCU oder MCU, das ist hier die Frage.


----------



## Feynmann (29. Mai 2019)

Ich frage mich nur, wie die Reaktionen ausfallen, wenn Stephen Bannon, sein Programm startet. Leider versteht er sein Geschäft.


----------



## schokoeis (29. Mai 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> War doch nur ein Joke. Den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.   Bei den bereits jetzt schon vorhandenen zig Parteien und Vereinen mit 3-buchstabigen Abkürzungen wäre die Existenz einer realen DCU (wenn auch eventuell nur regional und in den Nischenparteien wie Liebe und Co.) gar nicht so abwegig. Es gab ja früher (in den 1990er Jahren) auch mal eine DVU, es gibt noch eine CDU, eine CSU. Warum dann nicht auch irgendwann eine DCU.



Gibts sogar, Deutsche Classic-Kegler Union. Ist aber ein Sportverein


----------



## McTrevor (29. Mai 2019)

Also ich kann die Frustration der CDU da schon verstehen. Da macht man jahrelang Politik gegen die internetaffine und klimabesorgte Jugend, wischt deren Proteste mit einem arroganten Lächeln und herablassenden Kommentaren beiseite und dann wählen die einen noch nicht einmal. Also selbst dann nicht, wenn sie alt genug werden, um zu wählen. 

Ich verstehe allerdings hingegen nicht, warum die AKK da jetzt über Regulierungen vor Wahlen schwadroniert. Da kommen dann wieder seitenlange, juristisch verschwurbelte Formulierungen bei rum, die kaum ein normaler Mensch versteht. Warum nicht einfach direkt die anderen Parteien verbieten. 

Ich bin lediglich froh, dass mir aufgrund meines Alters die schlimmsten Folgen des Klimawandels wahrscheinlich erspart bleiben werden. Seit drei Jahrzehnten bekommt die Menschheit bei dem Thema einfach den Arsch nicht hoch und jetzt ist der Zug halt abgefahren.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> // Bin mir grad echt am überlegen, was mich hier noch hält.



Da ich mir diese Frage auch recht häufig stelle, ich denke, es ist einfach Gewohnheit, gepaart mit der Wertschätzung für einige wenige User hier, die man immer wieder gerne einmal liest - da zählst Du für mich z. B. auch dazu.


----------



## xaan (29. Mai 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und ich empfinde sowas auch als ganz schlechten Stil, Videos zu machen in denen man dann sagt: Wählt die und die nicht. Sowas macht man nicht.


Warum denn eigentlich nicht? Ich mein, die Meinungsfreiheit wird in Deutschland geschützt und garantiert. Was genau spricht dagegen, dass Bürger vor der Wahl ihre Meinung über Parteien und deren Politik öffentlich kundtun?

Aber nehmen wir mal an du hast recht: Wie soll dann deiner Meinung nach der politische Diskurs denn aussehen? Niemand darf öffentlich Parteien kritisieren - erst recht nicht direkt vor Wahlen? Das einzige was wir sehen sind Werbespots, Plakate und Infostände, in denen die Parteien sich selbst darstellen?

Aber was noch viel wichtiger ist: Rezo begründet seine Meinung. Zu jeder noch so kleinen Aussage wird eine Quelle eingeblendet.
Auf welchem Parteitag bekommt man denn eine Literaturliste, um die Aussagen der Redner nachprüfen zu können? Auf welcher Wahlkampfrede? Auf welcher Podiumsdiskussion? Haben die Diskutanten in einer Anne-Will-Runde mal eine Literaturliste veröffentlicht, um ihre dort getätigten Aussagen/Behauptungen belegbar und nachprüfbar zu machen?



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das war eben noch kurz vor Schluss eine riesige Marketingaktion der Grünen, weil es ist schon auffällig, dass alle Parteien kritisiert wurden, außer den Grünen. Bei all den Videos....Na klar, voll der Zufall


Eventuell liegt's auch einfach daran, dass die Grünen nur einen Bruchteil der Zeit in Regierungsverantwortung waren und deswegen weniger Angriffsfläche bieten....


----------



## xaan (29. Mai 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch richtig. Doch gleich der Satz danach ist es nicht: "Die Ärmsten 50% haben immer weniger Geld und die reichsten 10% immer mehr."
> Richtig ist: Alle haben absolut einen Anstieg zu verzeichnen aber gemessen am Gesamteinkommen profitieren die Reichen deutlich mehr. Also geht die Schere auseinander.


Ein absoluter Anstieg ist aber nur dann ein effektiver Anstieg wenn man für das Geld auch mehr kaufen kann. 1923 war es relativ einfach Billionär zu sein. https://www.preussenchronik.de/bilder/523_Eine_Billion_Reichsmark.jpeg

Wenn nun also für untere Einkommensschichten die Lebenserhaltungskosten stärker steigen als das Gehalt, haben sie effektiv weniger Geld. Während obere Einkommensschichten so viel haben, dass sie sich darüber nicht mal Gedanken machen müssen. Die Lebenserhaltungskosten machen dort einen wesentlich geringeren Anteil der Ausgaben aus.



Jakkelien schrieb:


> Doch das ist wayne weil er im Kern Recht hat und auch nichts falsches suggeriert.


Da hast du allerdings recht. Ich will nur klar stellen, dass schon der Vorwurf der Fehlerhaftigkeit nicht einfach so stehen gelassen werden kann. Sonst führt das nur zu weiteren Vorwürfen. Man kennt das ja, man geht auf den Gegenüber zu, reicht die Hand, und der greift gleich den ganzen Arm und rennt damit los. Bildlich gesprochen. Nope, gar nicht erst damit anfangen.


----------



## Texer (29. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dennoch finde ich es bedenklich, dass die rechte Ecke in den letzten Jahren so viel Einfluss gewonnen hat. Tatsächlich empfinde ich das sogar als hochgradig gefährlich. Der Einfluss der AfD ist letztlich auch nur das Produkt der Wähler und unter denen befinden sich etliche Rechtsextreme und noch mehr Menschen, die zwar nicht rechtsextrem sind, die aber Rechtsextremismus tolerieren und hinnehmen. Sie kritisieren eine Kultur, die sich zugegebenermaßen oft als problematisch in unserer Gesellschaft gezeigt hat, aber nehmen dafür ein anderes menschenverachtendes Ideal billigend in Kauf. Ob das jetzt so korrekt ist, will ich mal stark anzweifeln.



Und das ist genau das Problem. Uns wird immerwieder gesagt das wir Altlasten der Vergangenheit zu tragen haben und wird somit in eine Schublade gesteckt wenn man dieser Richtung nicht folgt. Ich kenne aus dem eigenen Bekanntenkreis nahezu keinen der nicht AfD gewählt hat. Mit jedem mit dem ich darüber geredet habe geht es immer in die Richtung Sicherheit für die eigene Familie. Das Politiker immer erst reagieren wenn es zu spät ist, ist bekannt. Da wird durch die derzeitige Regierung billigend in Kauf genommen das verschiedene Völker aufeinander treffen, was haben die gedacht was passiert? Das Ergebnis war im Vorfeld mehr als klar, aber dennoch müssen die Leute es sich gefallen lassen die nur auf die eigene Familie achten? Pfff ... . Es war nunmal die dämlichste Entscheidung die da getroffen wurde und ich möchte nicht wissen wieviel Blut an den Händen von unserem Ferkel klebt (ja, einige Leute haben diese Entscheidung mit ihrem Leben bezahlt !).

Mir fehlen da ganz klare Regeln. Beim kleinsten Furz würde ich die wieder nachhause schicken (ohne Verhandlung), aber so lasch wie es derzeit ist, ist es einfach nur fahrlässig (bau mal ne Kirche bei denen im Land, viel Spass ...). Diese Entscheidung war einfach nur das blödeste was man machen konnte, aber der Deutsche darf sich ja nicht dagegen verwehren (man ist ja gleich ein Nazi ...). Schon schlimm das es da noch Leute gibt die das auch noch vertreten.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Mai 2019)

Celerex schrieb:


> ... und dass nicht alle "Fakten" stimmen weißt du woher? Das einzige, was dem Youtuber meines Wissen bisher nachgewiesen werden konnte, war, dass seine Argumentation unvollständig ist und nicht alle Eventualitäten mit einbezogen wurden.



Hier mal ein Video, das direkt danach als eine Art Antwort darauf erschienen ist. Es ist übrigens in der zweiten Hälfte sehr ausgeglichen. Jedenfalls werden am Anfang einige Fehler die der Macher in Rezos Video gefunden hat aufgezeigt, ich nehme an, wenn man genau schaut kann man auch noch mehr finden. Rezo ist letztlich sehr tendenziös und populistisch in seinen Aussagen und wird seine Quellen auch entsprechend ausgesucht haben, bzw. hat er es nicht so mit Zahlen und Mathe.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0d_v8F-zqV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





xaan schrieb:


> Ein absoluter Anstieg ist aber nur dann ein effektiver Anstieg wenn man für das Geld auch mehr kaufen kann. 1923 war es relativ einfach Billionär zu sein. https://www.preussenchronik.de/bilder/523_Eine_Billion_Reichsmark.jpeg
> 
> Wenn nun also für untere Einkommensschichten die Lebenserhaltungskosten stärker steigen als das Gehalt, haben sie effektiv weniger Geld. Während obere Einkommensschichten so viel haben, dass sie sich darüber nicht mal Gedanken machen müssen. Die Lebenserhaltungskosten machen dort einen wesentlich geringeren Anteil der Ausgaben aus.


Ich bin da zwiegespalten. Gefühlt verdient man heute weniger als früher (als Mittelschicht) aber stimmt das auch? 
Heute kann man auch erheblich(!) mehr Dinge konsumieren als selbst noch in den 80ern und 90ern, sprich es gibt weitaus mehr, wofür man Geld ausgeben kann und das auch tut. 
Einfachstes Beispiel, noch in den 70ern hatten nur wenige Familien überhaupt ein(!) Auto. Heute hat im Schnitt jede Familie in der Mittelschicht doch locker zwei. 
Ähnliches Bild beim Fernseher, damals ein absolutes Luxusgut, wo eine Familie maximal einen hatte, heute hat man in jedem Raum einen. 
Oder auch Klamotten, wer trägt heute Sachen über zehn Jahre lang, wie man es früher oft getan hat? 

D.h. heute wird weitaus mehr konsumiert und dies ist letztlich nur möglich, wenn die Leute mehr Geld haben.


----------



## xaan (29. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video, das direkt danach als eine Art Antwort darauf erschienen ist. Es ist übrigens in der zweiten Hälfte sehr ausgeglichen. Jedenfalls werden am Anfang einige Fehler die der Macher in Rezos Video gefunden hat aufgezeigt, ich nehme an, wenn man genau schaut kann man auch noch mehr finden. Rezo ist letztlich sehr tendenziös und populistisch in seinen Aussagen und wird seine Quellen auch entsprechend ausgesucht haben, bzw. hat er es nicht so mit Zahlen und Mathe.



Das Konter-Video argumentiert da aber auch in Teilen unlauter. Erstes Argument bei ca. min. 3:38. Paraphrasiert: "Rezo widerspricht sich, weil er ja einerseits eine Entlastung unterer Einkommen fordert, aber andererseits den Wechsel auf erneuerbare Energien voranbringen will. Was wiederum gerade untere Einkommen stärker belastet."

Dieses Argument ignoriert zuerst mal, dass untere Einkommen ja in der Vergangenheit stärker belastet wurden OHNE, dass die Energiewende signifikant, oder gar "Hals über Kopf", vorangebracht wurde. Und zweitens gäbe es ja Mittel und Wege um die Auswirkungen der gestiegenen Energiepreise auf untere Einkommensschichten abzumildern. Zum Beispiel durch Subventionen, die die Preise klein halten. Eben jene Subventionen, die gestrichen wurden, was (neben anderen Faktoren) zu einem Verlust von 80k Arbeitsplätzen geführt hat.
Hey, wie wäre es wenn man die Subventionen wieder einsetzt und sogar noch ausbaut? Man könnte sie ja stattdessen an anderer Stelle streichen. Z.B. bei Kohle...

Aber hey, lieber behauptet der Sprecher Kohlestrom sei sozialverträglicher weil billiger, OHNE darauf hinzuweisen, dass Kohlestrom stark subventioniert wird und nur deshalb so billig sein kann.
klick
klick

Dann benutzt der Sprecher noch Fomulierungen wie "nicht geplante und rasche Abschaltung der Kohlekraftwerke" So als hätte Rezo gesagt "morgen die Kraftwerke aus, ohne Plan und ohne Konzept". Das ist ein Strohmann. 
Sugeriert dann unterschwellig es gäbe es nur die zwei Optionen: "Schneckentempo" oder "Hals über Kopf" und nichts dazwischen. Das ist ein falsches Dilemma .

Und dann kam nach diesem Argument eine eingespielte Werbung. An der Stelle wurde es mir dann zu bunt. Rezo hat sich zwei Wochen ohne Gehalt hingesetzt und das komplette 55 Minuten Video OHNE Werbemonetarisierung veröffentlich. (der Typ lebt von Youtube. Das ist sein Hauptberuf. Er hat effektiv wochenlang Arbeit investiert für die er nicht bezahlt wird). Und im Kontravideo dieses Hampelmanns kriege ich nach 5 Minuten den ersten Werbeclip reingedrückt. Da habe ich dann auch keine Lust mehr, mir den Rest anzugucken. Es ist für mich offensichtlich, wer hier Clickbaiting betreibt. Der Typ versucht scheinbar, auf der Empörungswelle zu surfen um daran zu verdienen. Ginge es ihm um Überzeugung, um politischen Diskurs, um die AUseinandersetzung mit Rezos Argumenten, dann hätte er zumindest den Anstand gehabt, die Werbung weg zu lassen.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich bin da zwiegespalten. Gefühlt verdient man heute weniger als früher (als Mittelschicht) aber stimmt das auch?
> Heute kann man auch erheblich(!) mehr Dinge konsumieren als selbst noch in den 80ern und 90ern, sprich es gibt weitaus mehr, wofür man Geld ausgeben kann und das auch tut.
> Einfachstes Beispiel, noch in den 70ern hatten nur wenige Familien überhaupt ein(!) Auto. Heute hat im Schnitt jede Familie in der Mittelschicht doch locker zwei.
> Ähnliches Bild beim Fernseher, damals ein absolutes Luxusgut, wo eine Familie maximal einen hatte, heute hat man in jedem Raum einen.
> ...



Du magst durchaus recht haben, was Mittelschicht angeht. Aber Mittelschichtler sind ja eben nicht die unteren Einkommen, die für Mindestlohn Pakete austragen oder im outgesourceten Callcenter austickende Mittelschichtmuttis beruhigen, die sich wegen einer Kleinigkeit persönlich beleidigt fühlen. Können die sie eigentlich ein Auto leisten? Oder eine Wohnung ohne Aufstockung vom Staat?


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Mai 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Das Konter-Video argumentiert da aber auch in Teilen unlauter. Erstes Argument bei ca. min. 3:38. Paraphrasiert: "Rezo widerspricht sich, weil er ja einerseits eine Entlastung unterer Einkommen fordert, aber andererseits den Wechsel auf erneuerbare Energien voranbringen will. Was wiederum gerade untere Einkommen stärker belastet."
> 
> Dieses Argument ignoriert zuerst mal, dass untere Einkommen ja in der Vergangenheit stärker belastet wurden OHNE, dass die Energiewende signifikant, oder gar "Hals über Kopf", vorangebracht wurde. Und zweitens gäbe es ja Mittel und Wege um die Auswirkungen der gestiegenen Energiepreise auf untere Einkommensschichten abzumildern. Zum Beispiel durch Subventionen, die die Preise klein halten. Eben jene Subventionen, die gestrichen wurden, was (neben anderen Faktoren) zu einem Verlust von 80k Arbeitsplätzen geführt hat.
> Hey, wie wäre es wenn man die Subventionen wieder einsetzt und sogar noch ausbaut? Man könnte sie ja stattdessen an anderer Stelle streichen. Z.B. bei Kohle...
> ...


Da bin ich ganz bei dir, hatte ich ja auch schon im anderen Thread angeführt, dass ich nicht verstehe wieso die Subventionen für erneuerbare Energien gestrichen wurden, was viele Firmen im Konkurrenzkampf mit ausländischen Unternehmen die in ihrem Land gefördert werden, allen voran China, das Genick gebrochen hat. Dabei wäre es so wichtig diese Industrien voran zu treiben. 
Und Kohle sollte stattdessen definitiv nicht gefördert sondern eben konsequent abgebaut und ersetzt werden. Und das seit Jahren. 



> Und dann kam nach diesem Argument eine eingespielte Werbung. An der Stelle wurde es mir dann zu bunt. Rezo hat sich zwei Wochen ohne Gehalt hingesetzt und das komplette 55 Minuten Video OHNE Werbemonetarisierung veröffentlich. (der Typ lebt von Youtube. Das ist sein Hauptberuf). Und im Kontravideo dieses Hampelmanns kriege ich nach 5 Minuten den ersten Werbeclip reingedrückt. Da habe ich dann auch keine Lust mehr, mir den Rest anzugucken.


Ich habe einen Werbeblocker, deswegen merke ich von sowas immer nichts. In dem Zusammenhang ist jetzt natürlich auch spannend, von was Rezo denn jetzt genau lebt? Da er in einem Marketing-Netzwerk Mitglied ist wird er YT allerdings eben auch nicht rein als Hobby betreiben, so naiv darf man da nicht sein.

Um Minute 10 rum ist jedoch z.B. interessant, dass Rezo sich da mit den Zahlen vertüttelt hat, sprich er nutzt alte Zahlen aus SPD / Grünen Zeiten und ordnet diese der CDU zu und kritisiert das, klassisches Eigentor.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Mai 2019)

Texer schrieb:


> Und das ist genau das Problem. Uns wird immerwieder gesagt das wir Altlasten der Vergangenheit zu tragen haben und wird somit in eine Schublade gesteckt wenn man dieser Richtung nicht folgt.


Von wem genau wird das denn gesagt? Ich habe noch nie explizit jemandem "Wir müssen die Altlasten von damals tragen" sagen hören. Der Tenor ist viel mehr "Wir müssen aus der Geschichte lernen". Und das ist eine absolut korrekte Aussage. Es geht doch überhaupt gar nicht um irgendeine Schuld, die wir als Gesellschaft abzuzahlen haben. Die haben wir gar nicht. Wir tragen nicht die Schuld für das, was im 3. Reich passiert ist. 



Texer schrieb:


> Ich kenne aus dem eigenen Bekanntenkreis nahezu keinen der nicht AfD gewählt hat. Mit jedem mit dem ich darüber geredet habe geht es immer in die Richtung Sicherheit für die eigene Familie. Das Politiker immer erst reagieren wenn es zu spät ist, ist bekannt. Da wird durch die derzeitige Regierung billigend in Kauf genommen das verschiedene Völker aufeinander treffen, was haben die gedacht was passiert? Das Ergebnis war im Vorfeld mehr als klar, aber dennoch müssen es die Leute sich es gefallen lassen die nur auf die eigene Familie achten? Es war nunmal die dämlichste Entscheidung die da getroffen wurde und ich möchte nicht wissen wieviel Blut an den Händen von unserem Ferkel klebt (ja, einige Leute haben diese Entscheidung mit ihrem Leben bezahlt !).


Es haben auch viele Menschen durch Alkoholmissbrauch mit dem Leben bezahlt. Und Alkohol ist legal. Wollen wir diese Leben also auch auf das Konto der Regierung schreiben? 

Nicht falsch verstehen. Mir ist die Problematik durchaus bewusst. Wo Menschen sind, gibt es auch Konflikte. Das gilt vor allem, wenn Menschen unterschiedlicher Ethnie aufeinander treffen. Aber Deutschland hat hier nicht erst vor vier Jahren während der Flüchtlingswelle versagt, sondern lange davor. Aber den schwarzen Peter kann man der Regierung nicht allein zuschieben. Letztlich ist jeder Mensch selbst verantwortlich für seine Taten. Tötet ein Mensch einen anderen Menschen, ist nicht irgendwer anders dafür verantwortlich, sondern der Täter selbst. 

Ein ausländischer Mensch, der einen anderen tötet, ist ein Mörder und ein Arschloch. Aber kein Arschloch, weil er Ausländer ist. Er ist einfach nur ein ausländisches Arschloch. Und deswegen bin ich auch durchaus dafür, die Samthandschuhe weg zu lassen und Taten wie Mord oder Diebstahl (auch das ist problematisch geworden) strenger zu bestrafen. Völlig unabhängig der Herkunft des Täters. 

Dass unsere Regierung scheiße baut und nicht richtig gehandelt hat, steht außer Frage. Aber es ist zu einfach, dieser die ganze Schuld zu zuschieben. Damit verschiebt man nur die Schuldfrage und im Endeffekt stellt man dadurch auch die Bevölkerung als Schafe hin, die nicht selbstständig denken und handeln können. 



Texer schrieb:


> Da wird durch die derzeitige Regierung billigend in Kauf genommen das verschiedene Völker aufeinander treffen, was haben die gedacht was passiert?


Wir haben ja nun aber auch nicht erst seit gestern Moslems in DE. Wir haben seit Jahrzehnten Moslems hier. 



Texer schrieb:


> Mir fehlen da ganz klare Regeln.


Es gibt klare Gesetze dafür. Es gibt ein Ausländergesetz und es gibt ein Gesetz für politisch Verfolgte (welches übrigens im Grundgesetz verankert ist). Sich daran halten ist aber ein anderes Paar Schuhe. 



Texer schrieb:


> Beim kleinsten Furz würde ich die wieder nachhause schicken (ohne Verhandlung), aber so lasch wie es derzeit ist, ist es einfach nur fahrlässig





Texer schrieb:


> (bau mal ne Kirche bei denen im Land, viel Spass ...).


Was hat das eine jetzt mit dem anderen zu tun? Hier in DE herrscht Religionsfreiheit und jeder ist frei, seine Religion im Rahmen des Gesetzes auszuüben. Auch ein Moslem. Nur weil es in einem islamischen Land eher unklug wäre, eine Kirche zu errichten, müssen wir einem Bau einer Moschee doch keinen Riegel vorschieben. Oder wie darf ich das verstehen?  Nach dem Motto "Die anderem machen es doch auch!", oder wie?

Seine Familie schützen ist ne knorke Sache. Aber muss man denn dafür Angst schüren und verbreiten, ganze Volksgruppen unter Generalverdacht stellen und vergessen, dass es noch andere Gefahren gibt? Sensibilisieren ja. Denn die potentielle Gefahr ist da. Aber Angst und Generalverdacht? Nope.

Aber gut. Lassen wir das. Darum soll es hier im Thread ja auch eigentlich gar nicht gehen. Immerhin geht's hier um Annegrätsch Krampf-Karpfenbauer und ihre Äußerungen. Wenn du möchtest, können wir die Diskussion gern via PM weiter führen.


----------



## McDrake (29. Mai 2019)

Zwischenfrage: ist das Wort Nazi schon gefallen?


----------



## TobiWan82 (29. Mai 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das war eben noch kurz vor Schluss eine riesige Marketingaktion der Grünen, weil es ist schon auffällig, dass alle Parteien kritisiert wurden, außer den Grünen. Bei all den Videos....Na klar, voll der Zufall


Also eigentlich wird im dem Video lediglich die GroKo kritisiert, da sie eben die Regierungspartei ist. FDP, Grüne und Linke wurden kaum bis gar nicht erwähnt, daher stimmt die Aussage "alle außer Grüne" schon einmal nicht. Das er persönlich die AFD nicht mag, daraus hat er kein Geheimnis gemacht und ein Video zu machen in dem man zeigt, was die Regierung (falsch) gemacht hat im Thema Treibhauseffekt und dann zu sagen, dass die "Dann soll die Sonne weniger scheinen" Partei ist im Thema Umweltschutz nicht unbedingt der Vorreiter, finde ich da nicht verwerflich. 



> Und ich empfinde sowas auch als ganz schlechten Stil, Videos zu machen in denen man dann sagt: Wählt die und die nicht. Sowas macht man nicht. Wir leben in einer Demokratie und jeder soll die Partei wählen, die er mag bzw. für richtig hält.
> Ein Beispiel: Ich kann die Grünen überhaupt nicht leiden, finde sie furchtbar. Ich hab da einen Kumpel, der die Grünen gewählt hatte, vielleicht diesmal auch wieder. Ich würde ihm da aber nie reinreden und sagen: Wähl die nicht. Weil das seine (Privat-)Sache ist und das jeder selbst entscheiden muss und mit unserer Freundschaft nix zu tun hat.
> 
> Und nein ich bin auch kein CDU Wähler, allein schon wegen Merkel ;P


Und dennoch laufen fast alle politischen Diskussionen in denen jemand sagt wen er wählt zwangsläufig auf den Satz heraus "Wie kannst du die wählen, weil...", also nichts anderes.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage: ist das Wort Nazi schon gefallen?



Nope. Außer von Texer. Aber sonst eher nicht.


----------



## xaan (29. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Um Minute 10 rum ist jedoch z.B. interessant, dass Rezo sich da mit den Zahlen vertüttelt hat, sprich er nutzt alte Zahlen aus SPD / Grünen Zeiten und ordnet diese der CDU zu und kritisiert das, klassisches Eigentor.


Ok, den Teil habe ich mir jetzt noch mal schnell angeguckt (was noch mal einen Werbeclip bedeutet, denn die Werbung spielt auch bei jedem Aufruf des Videos). Und zumindest kann ich das Argument nicht von der Hand weisen. Wenn der Mensch sich auf solche nachprüfbaren Argumente beschränkt hätte (und keine Werbung schalten würde), könnte ich ihn ernster nehmen.


----------



## TobiWan82 (29. Mai 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und der Rezo ist ein riesengroßer clickbaitgeiler Youtube-Spinner der 2-3 Aufhängepunkte findet, aufbläst aber zu keinem! eine andere Lösung anbietet oder auch nur ansatzweise konstruktiv Kritik übt. Er betreibt nichts weiter als sinnfreies Bashing.


Das Rezo Video lässt sich auf fünf wesentliche Kernpunkte reduzieren:
1. Arm Reich Schere 
2. Sinnlosigkeit des Kohleabbaus
3. Klimawandel und ignorieren der Wissenschaft
4. Inkompetente Politiker in Machtposition
5. Völkerrechtsbruch der USA mit Hilfe Deutschlands durch ignorieren
Bei eigentlich jedem Punkt reicht als alternative es eben nicht mehr zu machen, bzw es zu machen. Warum man das erklären muss entzieht sich mir.
1. Vermögen, insbesondere aus Dividenden und Erbschaft müssen sinnvoll besteuert werden.
2. Alternative, regenerative Energiequellen benutzen, statt die aussterbende Kohle zu subventionieren.
3. Auf die Wissenschaft hören und die selbst gesetzten Ziele nicht mehr sabotieren. 
4. Expertiese als wichtiger erachten, statt die Dauer der Parteizugehörigkeit oder Beliebtheit innerhalb der eigenen Partei.
5. Nicht mehr Drohneneinsätze von DE erlauben.

Davon ab, wenn ich ein Video mache was mir an der Arbeit der Regierung nicht gefallen hat, sehe ich keine Verpflichtung daraus ein Video zu machen was sie hätten machen sollen. Zumal man da dann ja genauso leicht hätte sagen können, ihm fehle die Expertise um solch ein Format zu bringen.


----------



## TheSinner (29. Mai 2019)

Zum eigentlichen Thema, also AKKs Aussagen:
Ich werd dann gern freiwillig der Erste sein der AKK sowie sämtliche anderen Parteien und Politiker dafür belangt öffentlich Wahlwerbung zu machen, geht ja nicht dass sich da Rosinen herausgepickt werden. entweder Wahlwerbung "während des Wahlkampfes" ist für alle tabu oder für niemanden. Nix da mit Extrawurst, nicht bei mir. 

AKK hat über 60.000 Follower auf Twitter, sie ist eine öffentliche Person, eine Prominente - und macht ganz dreist Werbung für die CDU. 

Rezo hat keineahnungichschausowasnicht Subscriber auf YT, er ist eine öffentliche Person, ein "Prominenter" - und macht ganz dreist Werbung für die Nicht-CDU, Nicht-SPD und Nicht-AFD. 

Kann AKK sich jetzt aussuchen, entweder beides ist okay oder beides ist nicht okay, dazwischen gibts nicht. Falls sie das verändern will - entgegen dem Grundgesetz - dann werd ich gern, sehr gern, den Finger dauflegen. Mir persönlich geht die Dame links am Allerwertesten vorbei genau wie ihre gesamte Partei. Die waren und bleiben offenbar unwählbar für mich.

Als ehemaliger Jurastudent muss ich zu dem Vorschlag AKKs allein schon sagen: einfach nur widerlich.


----------



## Asuramaru (29. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video, das direkt danach als eine Art Antwort darauf erschienen ist. Es ist übrigens in der zweiten Hälfte sehr ausgeglichen. Jedenfalls werden am Anfang einige Fehler die der Macher in Rezos Video gefunden hat aufgezeigt, ich nehme an, wenn man genau schaut kann man auch noch mehr finden. Rezo ist letztlich sehr tendenziös und populistisch in seinen Aussagen und wird seine Quellen auch entsprechend ausgesucht haben, bzw. hat er es nicht so mit Zahlen und Mathe.



Klar sind in rezos Video Fehler,Schlimm ist das aber nicht Politiker geben nie eine Quelle zu ihren Aussagen an und benehmen sich Diletantisch.Mit zahlen und Mathe hab ich es auch nicht,er wollte halt etwas Aufzeigen und hat dabei Fehler gemacht ist aber nicht Wild weil das was er erreichen wollte ist das Junge Menschen sich mit Wichtigen Themen wie Umweltschutz,Krieg usw beschäftigen und genau das machen sie jetzt auch in Tausenden von Foren und Chats. 

Ich hätte mir auch ein Feindbild gesucht wenn ich eine bestimmte Zielgruppe Ansprechen möchte,das machen Diktatoren so seit Jahrtausenden,das machen die Leute so die den Diktator Stürtzen wollen auch seit Jahrtausenden so.

Man sucht sich ein Feindbild und eine Zielgruppe.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Mai 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Ok, den Teil habe ich mir jetzt noch mal schnell angeguckt (was noch mal einen Werbeclip bedeutet, denn die Werbung spielt auch bei jedem Aufruf des Videos). Und zumindest kann ich das Argument nicht von der Hand weisen. Wenn der Mensch sich auf solche nachprüfbaren Argumente beschränkt hätte (und keine Werbung schalten würde), könnte ich ihn ernster nehmen.



Ich fand beide Videos gut. Ich stimme wie in der Politik so oft mit beiden häufig nicht überein aber häufig auch doch. Beim Video von Wolfgang M. Schmitt ist insbesondere die Diskussion in der zweiten Hälfte interessant. Im Gegensatz zu Rezo der sehr einseitig argumentiert ist dieses Video eben sehr offen und konstruktiv gehalten, spätestens wenn die Diskussion mit dem Gast losgeht.



Asuramaru schrieb:


> Klar sind in rezos Video Fehler,Schlimm ist das aber nicht Politiker geben nie eine Quelle zu ihren Aussagen an und benehmen sich Diletantisch.Mit zahlen und Mathe hab ich es auch nicht,er wollte halt etwas Aufzeigen und hat dabei Fehler gemacht ist aber nicht Wild weil das was er erreichen wollte ist das Junge Menschen sich mit Wichtigen Themen wie Umweltschutz,Krieg usw beschäftigen und genau das machen sie jetzt auch in Tausenden von Foren und Chats.
> 
> Ich hätte mir auch ein Feindbild gesucht wenn ich eine bestimmte Zielgruppe Ansprechen möchte,das machen Diktatoren so seit Jahrtausenden,das machen die Leute so die den Diktator Stürtzen wollen auch seit Jahrtausenden so.
> 
> Man sucht sich ein Feindbild und eine Zielgruppe.


Ich schreibe es auch wiederholt, ich fand Rezos Video gut. 
Ich sehe es allerdings schon als Problem, wenn man die CDU angreifen will, dies aber zum Teil mit falschen Behauptungen macht bzw. dadurch gar nicht die CDU angreift sondern sogar eher SPD und unbewusst bei faktischer Überprüfung sogar die Grünen. Das verbuche ich dann unter dem Begriff Eigentor. Natürlich werden viele das zum Glück für Rezo aber gar nicht merken. 
Aber Rezo ist eben kein Politiker und sollte nicht nur hohle Phrasen dreschen, auch wenn die bei seiner Zielgruppe gut ankommen. Nur hinterlassen eben "Flüchtigkeitsfehler" auch ihre Makel und mindern den Wert seiner Aussagen und Meinung.


----------



## TobiWan82 (29. Mai 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Was daran liegenkönnte das sie:
> a) eine Satierepartei ist
> b) noch nie in Regierungsbeteidigung war
> c) nichts mit Tragweite versemmelt oder verschleppt hat
> ...



a) ist die AFD unfreiwillig auch oft
b) aber sehr wohl im EU Parlament sitzt
c) was mit 2 Sitzen auch recht schwierig werden dürfte
d) Doch, aber mit voller Absicht, (Warum keine Finanzministerin, geht ja schließlich um Haushalt)


----------



## Worrel (29. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage: ist das Wort Nazi schon gefallen?


Nun ja, es wurden immerhin schon diverse Parteien als _"-Faschos" _bezeichnet, von daher @LarryMcFly ...:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (29. Mai 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun ja, es wurden immerhin schon diverse Parteien als _"-Faschos" _bezeichnet, von daher @LarryMcFly ...:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hrhr
Hast mich aber gut durchschaut (oder eben auch nicht)


----------



## Texer (29. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn du möchtest, können wir die Diskussion gern via PM weiter führen.



Wozu? Steht doch alles da...



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Seine Familie schützen ist ne knorke Sache. Aber muss man denn dafür Angst schüren und verbreiten, ganze Volksgruppen unter Generalverdacht stellen und vergessen, dass es noch andere Gefahren gibt? Sensibilisieren ja. Denn die potentielle Gefahr ist da. Aber Angst und Generalverdacht? Nope.



Vorausschauend ist das Zauberwort, das Reh drückt dem Jäger doch auch nicht das Gewehr in die Hand und hofft das es gut geht. Jeder der bei gesundem Verstand ist, ach lassen wir das ... steht alles oben.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Partei, die nicht mal irgendwas verbockt hat. Die CDU ist eben besonders erwähnenswert, weil sie in jüngster Vergangenheit jede Menge verbockt hat und weil sie nun schon 15 Jahre, wenn ich mich nicht irre, Regierungspartei ist.


Jede die nicht die Gelegenheit hatten Dinge mit Tragweite zu bestimmen hat auch nichts verbockt.
Ok, die AfD schafft es sich sogar vorher zu Disqualifizieren. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Gerade In:
> - Jahrzente alte Fehlverhalten immer noch den aktuellen Parteien anrechnen


Alternativ kann man das natürlich auch jemand anderen anhängen ...
Wozu bitte vergessen/verdrängen ?
Das ist für mich wie die Punkte in Flensburg.
Wenn man ständig nachlegt gibt es keine Absolution !



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ähnliches Bild beim Fernseher, damals ein absolutes Luxusgut, wo eine Familie maximal einen hatte, heute hat man in jedem Raum einen.


Damals war es aber auch ewig wet weg vom Massenartikel und zumeist ohne geplanre Obsolenz in D produziert.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Oder auch Klamotten, wer trägt heute Sachen über zehn Jahre lang, wie man es früher oft getan hat?.


Vermutlich läßt sich aber auch die Qualität nicht vergleichen.
Markenklamotten haben zwar ähnlich hohe Preise und idR hochwertigere Materialien, aber die Verarbeitungsqualität ist eher selten besser.

Vom heutigen  "Imageschaden" reden wir da noch gar nicht.


----------



## schokoeis (29. Mai 2019)

Da sowieso nur noch Lobby-Politik gemacht wird ist es eigentlich egal wen man wählt. Ich bin mir fast sicher das sich auch mit der AfD in der Regierung nichts ändern würde. Allerdings kann ich auf dieses Experiment auch gut verzichten 

Und es gibt kaum was, das egaler als das EU-Parlament ist, die heben kein Recht zu Gesetzesinitiative sondern sind nur zum Durchwinken gut.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Mai 2019)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Da sowieso nur noch Lobby-Politik gemacht wird ist es eigentlich egal wen man wählt. Ich bin mir fast sicher das sich auch mit der AfD in der Regierung nichts ändern würde. Allerdings kann ich auf dieses Experiment auch gut verzichten


Doch, aber zum schlechten.

Und ja, darauf können wir wohl alle verzichten


----------



## Gast1664917803 (29. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Doch, aber zum schlechten.
> 
> Und ja, darauf können wir wohl alle verzichten



Da ich gerade durch Worrel in Korrekturpanik bin...: 



> Und ja, darauf können wir wohl *fast* alle verzichten



Ich mein AFDler werden das höchstwahrscheinlich anders sehen, liegt ja in der Natur der Sache...


----------



## Worrel (29. Mai 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Alternativ kann man das natürlich auch jemand anderen anhängen ...
> Wozu bitte vergessen/verdrängen ?
> Das ist für mich wie die Punkte in Flensburg.
> Wenn man ständig nachlegt gibt es keine Absolution !


Beispielsweise der Pädophilie Vorwurf bei den Grünen wird immer gerne wieder raus gekramt, dabei sind derartige Bestrebungen schon seit über 30 Jahren vom Tisch und tauchen in Wahlprogrammen etc auch nicht mehr auf. Und das Problem war sowieso eher, daß die Grünen einen unverkrampfteren Umgang mit der Sexualität *im Allgemeinen *wollten und dabei von triebgesteuerten Subgruppen überrumpelt wurden. Aber soweit interessiert das heute ja keinen mehr, Hauptsache, man kann immer schön regelmäßig den "Pädophilien-Partei"-Joker rauskramen ...


----------



## Celerex (29. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video, das direkt danach als eine Art Antwort darauf erschienen ist. Es ist übrigens in der zweiten Hälfte sehr ausgeglichen. Jedenfalls werden am Anfang einige Fehler die der Macher in Rezos Video gefunden hat aufgezeigt, ich nehme an, wenn man genau schaut kann man auch noch mehr finden. Rezo ist letztlich sehr tendenziös und populistisch in seinen Aussagen und wird seine Quellen auch entsprechend ausgesucht haben, bzw. hat er es nicht so mit Zahlen und Mathe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besten Dank für den Link. Ich hatte leider erst jetzt die Gelegenheit dazu, mir das Video anzusehen. Insbesondere die Debatte der beiden ab der Hälfte gefällt mir gut. Als großer Filmfan kenne ich Herrn Schmitt (der Gast) von seinen Filmkritiken, die ich zugegebenermaßen immer als ziemlich furchtbar anzusehen empfand. Hier kommt er ja beinahe menschlich, ja gar sympathisch rüber.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (29. Mai 2019)

Celerex schrieb:


> Besten Dank für den Link. Ich hatte leider erst jetzt die Gelegenheit dazu, mir das Video anzusehen. Insbesondere die Debatte der beiden ab der Hälfte gefällt mir gut. Als großer Filmfan kenne ich Herrn Schmitt (der Gast) von seinen Filmkritiken, die ich zugegebenermaßen immer als ziemlich furchtbar anzusehen empfand. Hier kommt er ja beinahe menschlich, ja gar sympathisch rüber.



Ich befürchte nur, die Youtube / Fridays for Future Generation ist nicht wirklich in der Lage, die "Rezo"-Themen analytisch und kontrovers zu betrachten.


----------



## Jakkelien (29. Mai 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Da hast du allerdings recht. Ich will nur klar stellen, dass schon der Vorwurf der Fehlerhaftigkeit nicht einfach so stehen gelassen werden kann. Sonst führt das nur zu weiteren Vorwürfen. Man kennt das ja, man geht auf den Gegenüber zu, reicht die Hand, und der greift gleich den ganzen Arm und rennt damit los. Bildlich gesprochen. Nope, gar nicht erst damit anfangen.


Das halte ich für einen Fehler.
Es ist kinderleicht, die Einwürfe als Erbsenzählerei zu entlarven und damit die Verzweiflung der Kritiker zu veranschaulichen.
Ich halte es auch für gefährlich sich angreifbar zu machen, indem man tatsächliche Fehler ignoriert.
Fehler eingestehen. Diese richtig stellen bzw. richtig stellen lassen und zusehen wie die Kritiker dann nur noch ein "Argument" anbringen können: Blaue Haare!


----------



## Celerex (29. Mai 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Ich befürchte nur, die Youtube / Fridays for Future Generation ist nicht wirklich in der Lage, die "Rezo"-Themen analytisch und kontrovers zu betrachten.



Ich befürchte, dass sich mindestens 90% aller Wähler vor ihrer Stimmabgabe bis 26.05. ebenso wenig über die kontroversen Themen ihrer gewählten Partei analytisch, geschweige denn überhaupt befasst haben. Trotzdem bestimmten viele dieser Personen den Kurs unserer Politik. Zum Glück ist das aber nur meine Befürchtung.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Mai 2019)

Ich hab jetzt mal hier etwas durchgewischt, bitte keine persönliche Streiterei mehr, sonst muss ich evtl. zu härteren Sanktionen greifen als nur das ausmisten. Das gilt besonders für eine Person die mir hier negativ aufgefallen ist. Danke.


----------



## BladeWND (30. Mai 2019)

Meinungsfreiheit gilt aber auch für Politiker!


----------



## Worrel (30. Mai 2019)

BladeWND schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit gilt aber auch für Politiker!


Und genauso wie für jeden anderen gilt auch für Politiker, daß man sich ggfalls sagen lassen muß, daß die gerade geäußerte Meinung nur ein dicker Haufen Schokoladenpudding ... _ne , das andere ... komm gerade nicht drauf _... ist.


----------



## Worrel (30. Mai 2019)

Ne, diese gelenkten Staatsmedien aber auch immer ...

https://twitter.com/tagesthemen/status/1133820114678288387


----------



## Cyberthom (30. Mai 2019)

"Rezo" Beitrags Video war sehr gut und  mit seinen Aussagen hat der auch absolut Recht gehabt..
Klar kann man Fakten immer Beschönigen wie Politiker das nun mal gerne tun, wenn diese Grundrechte nicht ernst nehmen..   Aber jede Anschuldigung von Rezo war  Korrekt..
Beispiel Bundeswehr : Im Grundgesetzt hat mal gestanden  das die Bundeswehr nur eine Verteidigungsarmee sein darf..   Aber   das Juckt Politiker nicht wirklich und schwubs  wird das geändert  und Deutschland am Hindukusch verteidigt  
Und Klar das diese  Offene Kritik den  Machthaber extrem sauer aufstößt  
Und wie bei allen anderen Grundgesetzartikel eben  daraus zur Not  "Fake-News" machen werden


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (30. Mai 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ne, diese gelenkten Staatsmedien aber auch immer ...
> 
> https://twitter.com/tagesthemen/status/1133820114678288387



Wie oft, sind die Kommentare darunter interessanter, als der Beitrag.


----------



## Cyberthom (30. Mai 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Ich befürchte nur, die Youtube / Fridays for Future Generation ist nicht wirklich in der Lage, die "Rezo"-Themen analytisch und kontrovers zu betrachten.




Analytisch und  kontrovers zu betrachten ?     Bringt bei  Politikern kaum was,  da  es auf das Ergebnis ankommt..
Beispiel Bundeswehr 

Wenn im Grundgesetz "stand" die Bundeswehr darf nicht im Ausland an Kampfhandlungen Teilnehmen..   das ist das So 
Klar kann man sich darüber hinwegsetzen  und auch plausible Gründe vorbringen ändert aber nix an der Tatsache das die Bundeswehr keine Verteidigungsarmee Deutschland ist , sondern eher Weltpolizei Spielt..

Leider ist es doch so das die Politik schon immer das Grundgesetz zu ihren Gunsten ausgelegt hat … Auch bei Artikel die nicht geändert bzw. angetastet werden dürfen..  Das ist der eigentliche Skandal


----------



## Cyberthom (30. Mai 2019)

Man kann erst von Freien Medien  sprechen  wenn die  zwangsrundfunkgebühren  in Europa abgeschafft werden.. Denn es sollte Klar sein das zb ARD und ZDF nur bedingt Politische Kritik ansprechen, die von  deren " Paten "  ja die Erlaubnis  bekommen haben die Bürger abzuzocken...   So gibt's ne Abgesprochen Kritik zwar aber das war es auch schon...   Das  es ein Unrecht ist für ein "Produkt" zu bezahlen das man nicht will, sollte jedem der auch nur ein Hauch eines Gewissens hat klar sein.
Deshalb Nein Danke zu ARD und ZDF Zwangsgebühren !


----------



## McDrake (30. Mai 2019)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Deshalb Nein Danke zu ARD und ZDF Zwangsgebühren !


Aber Werbefinanziert durch grosse Firmen ist dann doch viiiiel besser?

// Nich falsch verstehen, ich kann Deine Meinung nachvollziehen.
Aber welche Alternative schwebt Dir vor?


----------



## Cyberthom (30. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber Werbefinanziert durch grosse Firmen ist dann doch viiiiel besser?
> 
> // Nich falsch verstehen, ich kann Deine Meinung nachvollziehen.
> Aber welche Alternative schwebt Dir vor?



Hallo,  ja man könnte doch ein Abo System aufbauen und zb 1/4 Jährliche  Karten verkaufen wie bei Sony Plus oder  wie bei den Freien Sender?
Dann kann man das doch auch über die Steuern bezahlen..  Da ja angeblich der Staat da für zuständig ist sollte sowas auch aus Steuern bezahlt werden  können, ohne sich  mit "Privat" Personen rumärgern zu müssen.. 
Dann hätte ich noch eine Alternative (was natürlich den ARD ZDF Zuschauer nicht gefallen dürfte, weil zu viel Werbung  Das die auch wie die freien oder Firmen sich selbst Tragen müssen..  Es gibt bestimmt  noch einige anderen Formen   wo man nicht auf "Zwang" setzen muss.
Gruß


----------



## Enisra (30. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber Werbefinanziert durch grosse Firmen ist dann doch viiiiel besser?
> 
> // Nich falsch verstehen, ich kann Deine Meinung nachvollziehen.
> Aber welche Alternative schwebt Dir vor?



wahrscheinlich so AfD Parteiwerbung wie BILD
Zumindest ist das  astreines deren braunes Idiotensprech


----------



## McDrake (30. Mai 2019)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Hallo,  ja man könnte doch ein Abo System aufbauen und zb 1/4 Jährliche  Karten verkaufen wie bei Sony Plus oder  wie bei den Freien Sender?
> Dann kann man das doch auch über die Steuern bezahlen..  Da ja angeblich der Staat da für zuständig ist sollte sowas auch aus Steuern bezahlt werden  können, ohne sich  mit "Privat" Personen rumärgern zu müssen..


Über Steuern zahlen... das kommt doch dann aufs selbe raus, oder?


----------



## Cyberthom (30. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Über Steuern zahlen... das kommt doch dann aufs selbe raus, oder?



   Im Prinzip hast du natürlich Recht  denn Steuern sind ja auch eine Zwangsabgabe ,  Die ZDF ARD  Abgabe ist aber eine von  deinem  Privat  Netto Geld Zwangsabgabe..   Das ist schon ein Unterschied  

Wenn ein Staat sich einmischt in die Mediennutzung und deren Finanzierung sollte das wenigsten nur durch Steuern erfolgen..  Und nicht sich in Private Dinge wie Netto Geld einmischen .. Es gibt Rentner die von ihrer Geringen Rente das auch bezahlen müssen ( das kann nicht richtig sein ) Wenn die Intendanten, Reporter Medien Fuzzis so hohen Gehälter bekommen ?   
PS:  Warum bekommen wir denn nicht wenigsten  von den Gebühren  Kostenloser Internetzugang und Spiele im Jahr 

Deshalb gilt die ARD Und ZDF darf keine Zwangsgebühren erheben! Leider halten die sich dran, genauso wenig wie gewöhnliche Verbrecher anderer Leute  Geld  auch  abschöpfen wollen... (Leider)
Gruß


----------



## McDrake (30. Mai 2019)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hast du natürlich Recht  denn Steuern sind ja auch eine Zwangsabgabe ,  Die ZDF ARD  Abgabe ist aber eine von  deinem  Privat  Netto Geld Zwangsabgabe..   Das ist schon ein Unterschied


Da habt ihr natürlich ein anderes System, als wir Schweizer.
Bei euch werden Steuern direkt abgezogen, wenns mir recht ist, oder?
In der Schweiz füllt man jedes Jahr eine Steuererklärung aus und bekommt dann einen Einzahlungsschein.
Für die Rundfunk-Abgabe gibts einfach einen anderen Einzahlungsschein.
Aber schlussendlich kommts ja aufs selbe raus.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Mai 2019)

Ich habe ja früher auch immer recht arg gegen die Rundfunkgebühr gewettert. 
Mittlerweile bin ich aber sehr viel "milder" diesbezüglich, ich halte die Gebühreneinnahmen des ÖRR zwar immer noch für zu hoch und den ganzen Apparat für viel zu aufgebläht, aber grundsätzlich halte ich das System schon für in Ordnung, wenn auch reformbedürftig.

Das liegt aber v. a. auch daran, dass mich die Rundfunkgebühr finanziell einfach nicht mehr "juckt", ein Umstand, der früher, als Student bzw. Berufsanfänger noch nicht zutreffend war. Deswegen glaube ich, dass hier in Wahrheit der Hase im Pfeffer liegt. 

Ja, ich weiß, ALG2-Berechtigte bekommen die Gebühr erlassen, aber es gibt dann doch eine ganze Menge Arbeitnehmerinnen und Arbeitnehmer in diesem Land, die zwar keine Unterstützung bekommen (bzw. das überhaupt wollen), aber trotzdem nur so wenig verdienen, so dass die ~18€ im Monat durchaus eine spürbare finanzielle Belastung darstellen. 

Hier müsste man ansetzen.


----------



## lumigla (30. Mai 2019)

Die AKK-Nummer ist noch nicht einmal die einzige Alarmmeldung, die uns als Demokraten verstört. Wie Jouwatch gestern berichtete, plant Innenminister Seehofer, Geheimdiensten zu ermöglichen, Journalisten im In- und Ausland ausspionieren zu können, was einer faktischen Abschaffung des Redaktionsgeheimnis und einer dramatischen Beschneidung der Pressefreiheit gleichkommt. 
https://www.journalistenwatch.com/2019/05/29/will-seehofer-pressefreiheit/


----------



## xaan (30. Mai 2019)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Man kann erst von Freien Medien  sprechen  wenn die  zwangsrundfunkgebühren  in Europa abgeschafft werden.. Denn es sollte Klar sein das zb ARD und ZDF nur bedingt Politische Kritik ansprechen, die von  deren " Paten "  ja die Erlaubnis  bekommen haben die Bürger abzuzocken...   So gibt's ne Abgesprochen Kritik zwar aber das war es auch schon...   Das  es ein Unrecht ist für ein "Produkt" zu bezahlen das man nicht will, sollte jedem der auch nur ein Hauch eines Gewissens hat klar sein.
> Deshalb Nein Danke zu ARD und ZDF Zwangsgebühren !



Die ÖR Sender mögen nicht perfekt sein, aber ihre Existenz an sich ist für die Gesellschaft ein Segen. Was passiert wenn Sendeanstalten vollständig von Wirtschaft und Werbeeinnahmen abhängig sind, sieht man mit einem Blick in die USA. Die großen überregionalen Sender sind verbale Schützengräben, aus denen sich politische Gegner beschießen. Kleine lokale Sender werden derweil heimlich still und leise von einem Monopolisten aufgekauft und gleichgeschaltet.

https://youtu.be/mOtLmFHFNoY?t=215


----------



## Cyberthom (31. Mai 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Die ÖR Sender mögen nicht perfekt sein, aber ihre Existenz an sich ist für die Gesellschaft ein Segen. Was passiert wenn Sendeanstalten vollständig von Wirtschaft und Werbeeinnahmen abhängig sind, sieht man mit einem Blick in die USA. Die großen überregionalen Sender sind verbale Schützengräben, aus denen sich politische Gegner beschießen. Kleine lokale Sender werden derweil heimlich still und leise von einem Monopolisten aufgekauft und gleichgeschaltet.
> 
> https://youtu.be/mOtLmFHFNoY?t=215



Ich glaube das geht eher aus der angeblichen Politischen "Mitte" aus...  Wie man an der ARDZDF Propaganda sehen kann . Grund in der Mitte ist der Mist  am Tiefsten  Politik kann man da mit einem  Kothaufen vergleichen  selbst die Ränder stinken für mich zu stark als das man diese Wählen kann.. Aber in der Mitte ist wie gesagt der Mist am Tiefsten 

Wirtschaft kann man zwar auch leicht Gleichschalten.. aber das ist kein Problem den Jeder hat doch ein Denkorgan zwischen sein Ohren und ist kein Unmündiges Wesen das  von anderen Unmündigen Wesen geleitet werden muss..


----------



## Cyberthom (31. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Da habt ihr natürlich ein anderes System, als wir Schweizer.
> Bei euch werden Steuern direkt abgezogen, wenns mir recht ist, oder?
> In der Schweiz füllt man jedes Jahr eine Steuererklärung aus und bekommt dann einen Einzahlungsschein.
> Für die Rundfunk-Abgabe gibts einfach einen anderen Einzahlungsschein.
> Aber schlussendlich kommts ja aufs selbe raus.



Naja wenn du nach Abzug der Steuern  hier in Deutschland  Betrag X quasi deinen Alltag beschreiten must ( Es gibt ja auch arme Rentnerinnen oder Rentner mit gerade mal 600 Euro) und die müssen mit dem Geld rechnen und wenn dann so ein Propagandamedium der Politik noch mal kommt und diese Abzockt ist das nicht so lustig... Diese Banditen haben auch noch selber Traum Gehälter.. und jede Empathie verloren


----------



## xaan (31. Mai 2019)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Ich glaube das geht eher aus der angeblichen Politischen "Mitte" aus...  Wie man an der ARDZDF Propaganda sehen kann . Grund in der Mitte ist der Mist  am Tiefsten  Politik kann man da mit einem  Kothaufen vergleichen  selbst die Ränder stinken für mich zu stark als das man diese Wählen kann.. Aber in der Mitte ist wie gesagt der Mist am Tiefsten
> 
> Wirtschaft kann man zwar auch leicht Gleichschalten.. aber das ist kein Problem den Jeder hat doch ein Denkorgan zwischen sein Ohren und ist kein Unmündiges Wesen das  von anderen Unmündigen Wesen geleitet werden muss..



Hohle Stammtischparolen sind kein Ersatz für Argumente.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Mai 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Hohle Stammtischparolen sind kein Ersatz für Argumente.



Wobei er in der Grundaussage, dass die Steuern in Deutschland viel zu hoch sind aber leider Recht hat. Es gibt kaum ein Land auf der Welt, wo man weniger vom Bruttoverdienst behält als in Deutschland. 
Und das bei z.B, immer schlechteren Leistungen der Krankenkassen. Nirgendwo wird z.B. die Sicht auf die bestehende Kluft zwischen Geringverdienern und besser verdienenden sichtbarer als bei den Zähnen. 
Ganz schlimm sind auch Augenärzte, das war aber schon immer so, wer da nicht Privat versichert ist, ist Mensch zweiter Klasse. Termine gibt es oft nur Monate später und die Wartezeiten vor Ort sind Verarsche hoch drei, unter zwei Stunden läuft praktisch nirgendwo was (trotz Termin und dort geht man ja eigentlich auch nur mit Termin hin, d.h. mehr als 15 Minuten warten wäre eigentlich unnötig). 

Diese hohen Steuern, die unter Rot und Grün übrigens ja gerne immer noch mehr erhöht werden, sind einer großer Hemmschuh insbesondere für die lokale Wirtschaft, angefangen bei der Gastronomie, weil die Deutschen einfach im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern sehr wenig konsumieren. 
Dabei könnte sich der Staat über die Mehrwertsteuern durchaus ja durch das mehr an Konsum bei Steuer-Entlastungen einen Teil ja wiederholen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ganz schlimm sind auch Augenärzte, das war aber schon immer so, wer da nicht Privat versichert ist, ist Mensch zweiter Klasse. Termine gibt es oft nur Monate später und die Wartezeiten vor Ort sind Verarsche hoch drei, unter zwei Stunden läuft praktisch nirgendwo was (trotz Termin und dort geht man ja eigentlich auch nur mit Termin hin, d.h. mehr als 15 Minuten warten wäre eigentlich unnötig).



Bitte nicht immer so verallgemeinern.
Kassenpatient, noch nie bei dem Augenarzt gewesen, Termin innerhalb von 2 Wochen (da es kein akuter Fall war), Wartezeit waren damals 20 Minuten.
Wartezeiten sind, unabhängig vom Arzt, immer länger (warum auch immer).

Ja, es gibt Gegenden in Deutschland wo das anders sein wird, aber es ist nun mal nicht überall so.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Mai 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Bitte nicht immer so verallgemeinern.
> Kassenpatient, noch nie bei dem Augenarzt gewesen, Termin innerhalb von 2 Wochen (da es kein akuter Fall war), Wartezeit waren damals 20 Minuten.
> Wartezeiten sind, unabhängig vom Arzt, immer länger (warum auch immer).
> 
> Ja, es gibt Gegenden in Deutschland wo das anders sein wird, aber es ist nun mal nicht überall so.



Da hast du Glück gehabt. Ich habe die letzten 20 Jahre zig Augenärzte versucht, zu einigen bin ich gar nicht erst gegangen weil es da hieß, "rufen sie in sechs Monaten noch mal für einen Termin für irgendwann im nächsten Jahr an" aber bei keinem wo ich jetzt war, habe ich als Kassenpatient schnell einen Termin bekommen (zwei Monate war Mindestdauer) noch bin ich schnell rangekommen (zwei Stunden Wartezeit sind Durchschnitt).

Das krasseste was ich erleben durfte war, wo die Patienten direkt sortiert wurden, der Pöbel wurde ins Wartezimmer geschickt und durfte dort bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag warten während einige vorne an der Rezeption im Raum gehalten wurden und gleich dran kamen. Bei dem Arzt bin ich danach auch nicht mehr gewesen.


----------



## Batze (1. Juni 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Hohle Stammtischparolen sind kein Ersatz für Argumente.



Und Argumente, vor allem Persönliche Argumente  sind schon immer weit weg gewesen von Fakten, vor allem wirtschaftlichen Fakten die weit mehr Inhalt haben als nur dummes Gebashe irgendwelcher indoktrinierter Jugendlicher die den gesamten Konsens nicht sehen. Für viele von denen kommt der Strom immer noch aus der Steckdose, woher ist denen aber wohl Scheißegal.
Das neuste Handy, die neusten Snikers, mindest 1. mal die Woche zum lieben Mac tigern usw. ja ist toll und voll Grün. Woher ihre Umwelt gebaut ist in der sie selbst so gerne leben raffen die meisten doch gar nicht, aber schön Dümmste YT Videos Daumen nach Oben geben und weiterhin mit der Welle schwimmen, aber selbst voll das Gegenteil konsumieren. Jaja, das ist Grün wie es leibt und lebt, nein nicht alle, aber die allermeisten. Sorry, aber hört mir bitte auf mit diese totalen indoktrinierten Mist. Was verlogeneres gibt es doch kaum noch.


----------



## xaan (1. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei er in der Grundaussage, dass die Steuern in Deutschland viel zu hoch sind aber leider Recht hat.


Da widerspreche ich noch nicht ein mal. Allerdings hätte ich zumindest dann kein Problem damit, wenn ich denn sehen könnte wie das Geld in wichtige Dinge investiert würde. Infrastruktur. Bildung. Netzausbau. Erneuerbare Energien. Dinge von denen zukünftige Generationen noch etwas haben. Wenn denn mal ... 

@ Batze: Ich kann nur so halb erahnen, an wen genau sich deine Vorwürfe richten. Bevor ich was dazu sage hätte ich gern erst mal ein paar Belege dafür, dass das überhaupt stimmt.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> @ Batze: Ich kann nur so halb erahnen, an wen genau sich deine Vorwürfe richten. Bevor ich was dazu sage hätte ich gern erst mal ein paar Belege dafür, dass das überhaupt stimmt.



popcorn.gif


----------



## Worrel (1. Juni 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Und Argumente, vor allem Persönliche Argumente  sind schon immer weit weg gewesen von Fakten,


Was sind denn "persönliche Argumente"?

Natürlich gibt es Argumente, die für einen persönlich wichtiger sind als andere. Das ändert aber nichts daran, ob die Argumente an sich auf Fakten basieren oder nicht.
Ich kann ja genauso gut für die Flacherde, den großen, Weltenlenker in den Wolken wie auch für die Durchsetzung der Klimarettung argumentieren. 
Für das eine gibt es mehr wissenschaftliche Fakten, die meine Argumentation belegen als für das andere.
Das hat aber nicht mit meiner Person zu tun, außer ich begebe mich auf das Niveau, daß ich sagen würde: _"Das ist so, weil ich es sage und ihr seit alle doff!!!!!1111gnom"_ 



> vor allem wirtschaftlichen Fakten die weit mehr Inhalt haben als nur dummes Gebashe irgendwelcher indoktrinierter Jugendlicher die den gesamten Konsens nicht sehen.


Womit du wohl das Rezo Video meinst. Und dabei anscheinend die hunderte von Quellen übersehen hast, mit denen er seine Aussagen belegt.

Und wie will man ein Video gegen den aktuellen Kurs der Politik machen, wenn man nicht gezielt in die Richtung schlägt, in der die Probleme liegen? Und das ist momentan halt auch die gefühlte "ewige" GroKo mit Merkel als Leitbild des zelebrierten Aussitzens.



> Für viele von denen kommt der Strom immer noch aus der Steckdose, woher ist denen aber wohl Scheißegal.


Gerade dann ist es Aufgabe der Politik, sinnvolle Anreize zu schaffen, damit die Bürger die richtigen Entscheidungen in der Wahl der Stromanbieter fällen. Stichwort Subventionen oder Besteuerungen.



> Das neuste Handy, die neusten Snikers, mindest 1. mal die Woche zum lieben Mac tigern usw. ja ist toll und voll Grün.


Aha. Und was hat jetzt "das neueste Handy" mit "grün" zu tun? Bzw woher nimmst du die Behauptung, daß Grüne Wert auf "das neueste Handy" legen? Und selbst, wenn jemand von den Grünen "das neueste Handy" hat: Wie alt war denn sein vorheriges? 
Ich hab jetzt zB auch ein neues, mein vorheriges aber auch schon 5 Jahre alt. Da hat manch einer ja ganz andere Verbrauchsquoten ...

Und was ist schlimm daran "1 mal die Woche zum lieben Mac" zu gehen? Es ist doch ernährungswissenschaftlich sogar die Empfehlung nur einmal die Woche Fleisch zu essen, da würde doch optimal da rein passen. (daß man von dem Zeug bei McDoof nicht satt wird, mal außen vor gelassen)

Und wieso sollten gerade Grüne sich "die neuesten Sneakers" holen? Genauso wie dir das klar ist, sollte es denen ja ebenso klar sein, daß es da zahlreiche Kritikpunkte bei der Herstellung gibt.



> aber schön Dümmste YT Videos Daumen nach Oben geben


Das dümmste YT Video? Really?
Hier mal ein paar Vergleichsvideos, die dann ja alle besser sein müssten:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=364&v=Pr4AT1AoTsk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6tFkq2WtTI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbWA5-1-BmU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CISHUhJFI3o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8HKaO8qXS4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h72LMfL9rLc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QD7BqSm1GHY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfJbeLfDdac



> ...weiterhin mit der Welle schwimmen, aber selbst voll das Gegenteil konsumieren. Jaja, das ist Grün wie es leibt und lebt, nein nicht alle, aber die allermeisten. Sorry, aber hört mir bitte auf mit diese totalen indoktrinierten Mist. Was verlogeneres gibt es doch kaum noch.


Solange du nicht eine statistisch relevante Menge an Grünen findest, von denen du der Mehrheit diese Unterstellung nachweisen kannst, ist das nur ganz billiger Populismus.


----------



## Worrel (1. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> popcorn.gif



Hier, für dich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberthom (1. Juni 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Hohle Stammtischparolen sind kein Ersatz für Argumente.



Was willst du mit Argumenten wenn ich dich zwinge mir meine Spiele zu finanzieren ? 
Glaube aber kaum das du die Ironie erkennst  und überhaupt weist was Zwang bedeutet ?
Und den Unterschied wenn ein Staat Steuern erhebt und  dann dich noch Privat von einer "Firma" abzocken erlaubt ?

Vielleicht =  Zwang = Demokratie


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Juni 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Da widerspreche ich noch nicht ein mal. Allerdings hätte ich zumindest dann kein Problem damit, wenn ich denn sehen könnte wie das Geld in wichtige Dinge investiert würde. Infrastruktur. Bildung. Netzausbau. Erneuerbare Energien. Dinge von denen zukünftige Generationen noch etwas haben. Wenn denn mal ...


Schaue dir den Haushalt an, der große Batzen fließt in Sozialausgaben und ähnliche Gebiete. 



> @ Batze: Ich kann nur so halb erahnen, an wen genau sich deine Vorwürfe richten. Bevor ich was dazu sage hätte ich gern erst mal ein paar Belege dafür, dass das überhaupt stimmt.


Dass Jugendliche Wasser predigen aber Wein saufen? Da reicht doch ein Blick, wenn du irgendwo eine Gruppe Jugendlicher siehst, egal wo. 

Das ist ja generell das Problem von sehr vielen Linken und auch oft Grünen, die sind in eine Wohlstandsgesellschaft geboren, arbeiten oft in sozialen, pädagogischen oder sonstigen "Wohlstands-"Berufen wo sie sich nicht schmutzig machen, haben gutverdienende Eltern und mussten nie auf irgendwas verzichten. Für die ist es super leicht immer zu predigen, dabei wären sie die ersten, die sich umgucken, wenn sie alles aufgeben müssten um wirklich auf unterstem Niveau um ihre Existenz zu bangen. Wer nämlich da unten ist, der hat wahrlich andere Probleme als Umweltschutz.


----------



## xaan (1. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Schaue dir den Haushalt an, der große Batzen fließt in Sozialausgaben und ähnliche Gebiete.



Aber er wird dort nicht effizent verwendet, sondern in vielen Fällen einfach unnötig verschwendet. Nicht zuletzt weil es einfach im Bürokratie-Overhead versumpft anstatt seine Wirkung da zu entfalten, wo es das soll. Ich sehe das Problem nicht in den Sozialausgaben an sich, sondern an der ineffizienten Verwendung der Gelder.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dass Jugendliche Wasser predigen aber Wein saufen?


Das ist ein Menscheitsproblem generell. Nenn mir eine beliebige soziale Schicht und ich finde ein paar Einzelbeispiele, auf die der Vorwurf zutrifft. Und jetzt? Hat niemand mehr recht? Können wir eine argumentative Auseinandersetzung komplett sein lassen? Oder worauf willst du bzw. Batze hinaus?



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist ja generell das Problem von sehr vielen Linken und auch oft Grünen, die sind in eine Wohlstandsgesellschaft geboren, arbeiten oft in sozialen, pädagogischen oder sonstigen "Wohlstands-"Berufen wo sie sich nicht schmutzig machen, haben gutverdienende Eltern und mussten nie auf irgendwas verzichten. Für die ist es super leicht immer zu predigen, dabei wären sie die ersten, die sich umgucken, wenn sie alles aufgeben müssten um wirklich auf unterstem Niveau um ihre Existenz zu bangen. Wer nämlich da unten ist, der hat wahrlich andere Probleme als Umweltschutz.



Hmm hmmm. Ja, klar. Dinge wie Gewerkschaften und Streiks sind in den Köpfen der Wohlstandsgesellschaft entstanden. Gesetze zu Arbeits- und Pausenzeiten haben sich verwöhnte Schmarotzer einfallen lassen, die den Hals nicht voll genug kriegen konnten. Und der Wunsch nicht in eine Temperaturspirale reinzukommen, die weite Teile der Erde unbewohnbar macht und Millionen von Flüchtlingen verursacht ist das gedankliche Produkt Träumern und Idealisten, die noch nie im Leben einen Tag gearbeitet haben.
Ich möchte mal das Gesicht der ach so tollen Realisten sehen, wenn wegen Unbehohnbarkeit ganzer Landstriche ein Flüchtlingsstrom einsetzt gegen den die Völkerwanderung im Frühmittelalter wie ein Karnevalsumzug aussieht.

Sag' mal meintest du das gerade ernst oder habe ich deinen Sarkasmus nur nicht verstanden?


----------



## Worrel (1. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dass Jugendliche Wasser predigen aber Wein saufen? Da reicht doch ein Blick, wenn du irgendwo eine Gruppe Jugendlicher siehst, egal wo.


Waaas? Jugendlichen fehlt Lebenserfahrung? No way.



> Das ist ja generell das Problem von sehr vielen Linken und auch oft Grünen, die sind in eine Wohlstandsgesellschaft geboren, arbeiten oft in sozialen, pädagogischen oder sonstigen "Wohlstands-"Berufen wo sie sich nicht schmutzig machen, haben gutverdienende Eltern und mussten nie auf irgendwas verzichten.


Ah ja. 
Genauso könnte ich jetzt auch einfach mal behaupten, daß viele ex-Ossis jetzt die Linken wählen, weil sie da wenigstens wissen, wo sie dran sind und daß die Konservativen ja eh alle aus Familien kommen, und durch Lobbyismus und Kapitalgeschäfte mit einem goldenen Löffel im Hals ausgewachsen sind. Hab ich allerdings genauso wenig Beweise für wie du, nämlich gar keinen. 



> Für die ist es super leicht immer zu predigen, dabei wären sie die ersten, die sich umgucken, wenn sie alles aufgeben müssten um wirklich auf unterstem Niveau um ihre Existenz zu bangen. Wer nämlich da unten ist, der hat wahrlich andere Probleme als Umweltschutz.


... weshalb man als Politiker ja auch an beiden Fronten aktiv sein muß: Es muß Armut, Pflege, Arbeit, Miete UND die Klimakrise in Angriff genommen werden. Deshalb gibt es ja auch nicht nur eine Handvoll Politiker, die sich mit dem Thema der Woche beschäftigen, sondern Hunderte, damit die Arbeit an verschiedenen Themen *gleichzeitig *gemacht werden kann. 
Doof nur, wenn man dann zB als Gesundheitsminister sich in lauter Themen einmischt, die nicht zum Arbeitsgebiet gehören ...

Und wenn es schon gerade um die Mitbürger geht, die am Existenzminimum herumknabbern: 
Wirfst du denen jetzt auch vor, daß sie sich nicht an ihre Ideale halten würden, nur weil sie es sich momentan nicht leisten können? oder wie?


----------

